# mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer



## Malyk (10 Juli 2004)

Hallo!  :help: 
Seit ein paar Wochen habe ich seltsame Anrufe folgender Art:
- es sind Anrufe auf mein Festnetz
- es ist keine Rufnummer zu sehen, diese ist unterdrückt
- es klingelt nur ganz kurz, auch wenn ich nicht abhebe
- wenn ich es schaffe, abzuheben, ist niemand am Apparat, die Verbindung wird dann sofort unterbrochen
- Die Anrufe kommen nur montags bis freitags von ca. 9 Uhr bis 20. Uhr und immer in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen, es sind keine festen Anrufzeiten, also auch mal 15.03 Uhr oder 16.48 Uhr, keine Regelmäßigkeit erkennbar, mal ist es nur 1, mal sind es mehrere Anrufe pro Tag, an manchen Tagen keine Anrufe (letztens nach 1 Woche Ruhe dachte ich schon, es wäre endlich vorbei).

Kann sich jemand erklären, was das soll? Ich bin mir sicher, dass es sich nicht um einen privaten Telefonterroristen handelt, denn dann würde der/diejenige es auch mal länger klingeln lassen, bis ich evtl. abhebe und auch mal abend oder am WE. Wenn ich es schaffe, rechtzeitig abzuheben, ist die Verbindung umgehend unterbrochen, was schon computergeneriert wirkt. Bloß: Wo ist der Sinn? Ein Rückruftrick kann es nicht sein, da keine Nummer übermittelt wird. Ein Test, ob die Nr. aktiv ist, wäre zu oft ausgeführt, da es sich jetzt bereits um 4-5 Wochen handelt. Ein Test, ob es sich bei meiner Nr. um ein Faxgerät handelt, kann es wohl auch nicht sein, da das Klingeln auch ohne abzuheben sofort aufhört. Irgendwelche Weiterleitungen o.a. habe ich nicht aktiviert, daran kann es auch nicht liegen.
Ich bin kurz davor, mal bei der Polizei vor zu sprechen.  :evil: 

Gruß
Malyk


----------



## Dino (10 Juli 2004)

Ich denke, dass des sinnvoller wäre, mal bei der Telekom vorzusprechen antatt bei der Polizei. Mir sieht das eher nach einem magenta-farbenen Technik-Problem aus. Bei einem Bekannten war es ähnlich. Dieses Einmal-Klingeln war in seinem Fall nicht einmal ein vollständiger Klingelton, wie er sich bei einem Anruf anhört, sondern eher nur ein ganz kurzes Anklingeln, quasi ein halbes Klingeln  
T konnte seinerzeit keine Abhilfe schaffen. Soweit ich weiß, hat sich das Ganze dann aber irgendwann von selbst erledigt. Müsste ihn mal danach fragen.
Mir sieht das jedenfalls nicht nach einem Abzockversuch oder Klingelstreichen aus.


----------



## Malyk (10 Juli 2004)

Bin mit der Nr. nicht bei t-online, sondern bei O2 (genion). Die haben auf meine Anfrage nur mit allgemeinem Blabla geantwortet ("nein, über so etwas liegen uns keine Anfragen vor..."). :-?


----------



## Gluko (12 Juli 2004)

Hallo Malyk,

bekomme seit heute auch solche Anrufe. Bin auch bei O2. Wie stellst Du denn bei einmaligem klingeln fest, dass der Anruf auf der Homezonennummer erfolgt ist?
Ich denke hier wird über ein automatisches Wählverfahren festgestellt, welche Nummern vergeben sind und welche nicht.
Da der Anruf ohne Übermittlung einer Nummer erfolgt, kann es sich ja nicht um Lockanrufe handeln.

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## andre23 (12 Juli 2004)

*Anrufe im Festnetz*

Hallo Malyk.

Ich hab genau das selbe Problem wie du. Seit ca. 6 Wochen und dann ne weile Ruhe. Am Donnerstag fing das wieder an. Mein Anschluss ist bei Arcor. 
Leider habe ich auch noch keine Lösung und Erklärung dafür.
Mal sehen wie sich das Weiterentwickelt und ob es noch mehr solcher Fälle gibt.

Gruss André


----------



## stieglitz (12 Juli 2004)

Wir hatten mal folgenden Fall in unserer Firma. 
Unsere Einbruchsmeldeanlage meldet sich jede Nacht um 3 h bei einem
Sicherheitsunternehmen durch einmaliges klingel. Der Servicetechniker der Anlage hat aber aus versehen eine falsche Telefonnummer eingegeben. Darauf wurde täglich eine Familie mitten in der Nacht angerufen, das ist sicherlich sehr lästig. Die haben sich dann bei ihrer Telefongesellschaft beschwehrt. Diese konnte dann über eine Nummernrückverfolgung unsere Nummer identifizieren.
Das war uns ziemlich peinlich.
Solche telefonischen, automatischen Anrufe gibt es in vielen Bereichen.
z.B. Wartung für Maschinen etc.
Möglicherweise ist soetwas auch bei euch das Problem.
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Malyk (13 Juli 2004)

Gluko schrieb:
			
		

> Wie stellst Du denn bei einmaligem klingeln fest, dass der Anruf auf der Homezonennummer erfolgt ist?


Indem auf meinem Handy steht "weiterleitung aktiv" oder "umleitung" ... (obwohl ich nichts umgeleitet habe!). Wobei - mit meinem neuen Handy kann ich das nicht mehr sehen, da steht dann nur "Anruf1" o. ä.
Schön, dass ich mit dem Problem nicht alleine bin - schade, dass noch niemand helfen konnte.
Ich habe gestern O2 angeschrieben, mal gucken was die antworten.
Malyk :evil:


----------



## Gluko (13 Juli 2004)

Malyk schrieb:
			
		

> ... auf meinem Handy steht "weiterleitung aktiv" oder "umleitung" ...
> ... Ich habe gestern O2 angeschrieben, mal gucken was die antworten. ...


Hi Malyk,

im Normalfall zeigt mein Handy das auch bei Anrufen auf der Homezone-Nummer. Aber bei einmaligem Klingeln halt nicht.

Sag mal Bescheid, wenn Du Rückmeldung von O2 erhalten hast.

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Malyk (14 Juli 2004)

*O2 hat geantwortet*

Hmm...

O2 schreibt (neben der Eigenwerbung): "Die Anrufe kommen nicht von o2 Germany. Sie sollten Strafanzeige erstatten."

Damit wäre die Frage, ob es ein technisches Verschulden seitens O2 ist, wohl vom Tisch. Heute gabs noch keine Anrufe - nach dem nächsten Anruf spreche ich mal bei der Polizei vor, hab eh Urlaub. :bandit 
Malyk


----------



## Gluko (14 Juli 2004)

Ich tippe mal, dass es daran liegt, dass O2 als einziger Mobilfunkanbieter auch Homezonennummern mit Festnetzvorwahlen vergibt.
Ich hatte auch schon einige "Klingelmännchen" auf dem Festnetzanschluss der T-Com.

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Malyk (14 Juli 2004)

*Re: Anrufe im Festnetz*



			
				Gluko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tippe mal, dass es daran liegt, dass O2 als einziger Mobilfunkanbieter auch Homezonennummern mit Festnetzvorwahlen vergibt.


 ... was ich persönlich super finde.



			
				andre23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab genau das selbe Problem wie du ..[].. Mein Anschluss ist bei Arcor.


Scheint eine reine Festnetzgeschichte zu sein.
Sehr verbreitet ist unser Problem wohl nicht, vielleicht stört es viele auch gar nicht, schließlich verursacht es keine Kosten (letzte Rechnung gab nix Besonderes her). 
Und der Sprint zum Telefon hat ja auch sportliche Aspekte. :doggy: 
Ich werd mal die Anrufliste "ins Reine" schreiben - im Telefon kann man das ja nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.
Viele Grüße, Malyk
 :schreiben:


----------



## Malyk (15 Juli 2004)

So,
heute war ich bei der Polizei. Der Beamte fragte sich erst, welcher Tatbestand überhaupt vorläge, gab mir aber trotzdem ein Aktenzeichen (das scheint schon viel wert zu sein *g*) und wollte sich darum kümmern.
Er rief mich später an und erzählte, dass er bei O2 nur den Hinweis auf eine O2eigene Info-Nummer für Behörden bezüglich etwaiger Straftaten bekam ... eine 0190er-Nummer mit 2,50 (oder 2,90) pro Minute  ... und dort nicht anrufen wollte, weil sein Chef ihm dann wohl ins Genick springt. Er bat mich, noch einmal selbst mit O2 Kontakt aufzunehmen.

Meine erneute Rückfrage bei O2 brachte auch nicht viel mehr. Man erzählte mir, dass so oder so nur "in die Zukunft" ermittelt werden dürfte - und das auch nur dann, wenn ich eine Fangschaltung beantragte (toll - kostet mich 50,- Euro). Wenigstens gab mir der nette Hotlinetyp noch eine Telefonnummer eines Security-Menschen von O2 in München. Dort werde ich morgen mal anklingeln und die Nr. auch meinem netten Polizisten geben (der ist dummerweise ins Wochende gegangen und erst Montag wieder erreichbar).

Für meine Fall kann ich nur sagen: blöder Datenschutz ... die Daten sind ja da, man müßte nur gucken, wer da ständig angeklingelt hat und das mit demjenigen klären - selbst ohne mir zu sagen, wer dahinter steckt. Vielleicht kann ich morgen, mit Engelszunge gesprochen, etwas bei dem Security-Herren erreichen.
0
Malyk

PS: Und seit dem 12.07. keine Anrufe mehr ... vielleicht erledigt sich das damit von selbst.


----------



## Dino (15 Juli 2004)

Malyk schrieb:
			
		

> ...Info-Nummer für Behörden bezüglich etwaiger Straftaten bekam ... eine 0190er-Nummer mit 2,50 (oder 2,90) pro Minute  ... und dort nicht anrufen wollte,...



 :vlol: 

Mal ehrlich! Das wäre der größte Abroller, den ich seit Langem hier gesehen habe! Eyh, wenn ich das nächste mal eine Aufforderung der Polizei für eine Zeugenaussage bekomme, kriegen die von mir meine 0900er (besorg ich mir extra für solche Fälle) genannt für 29,95 pro Einwahl. Wäre doch schön, wenn die dann noch weitere Rückfragen hätten!
Ich fasse mal in wenigen Worten zusammen, was mir gerade so durch den Kopf geht:

Dem Wachtmeister geht Deine Anzeige am A.... vorbei!

Nachtrag:
Ich frage mich gerade, wieviele Monatsabos die Ermittlungsbehörden durch die erstmalige Kontaktaufnahme mit der HAS gebucht haben...


----------



## Malyk (16 Juli 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ehrlich! Das wäre der größte Abroller, den ich seit Langem hier gesehen habe!


Jau, dann kauf schonmal nen Beutel Rumkugeln. Der O2-Mitarbeiter, mit dem ich danach sprach, konnte das selbst kaum glauben - es stimmt aber!   


			
				Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Wachtmeister geht Deine Anzeige am A.... vorbei!


Mag sein. In erster Linie war vielleicht das Wochenende für ihn drängender - mal gucken, was er mit der O2-Durchwahl des Security-Mitarbeiters aus München anfängt. Dort hebt leider niemand ab - und die Zentrale hat mich eiskalt abserviert (und mir übrigens nochmal bestätigt, dass den Behörden der Preis für deren Auskunftsservice bekannt sein dürfte).



			
				Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich gerade, wieviele Monatsabos die Ermittlungsbehörden durch die erstmalige Kontaktaufnahme mit der HAS gebucht haben...


Naja, bei wirklich wichtigen Dingen werden die wohl auch bereit sein, ein wenig Geld zu investieren. Mal gucken, was weiter passiert. So kann ich dem nervigem Anklingeln wenigstens noch etwas Humorvolles abgewinnen.
Malyk
 :lupe:


----------



## andre23 (18 Juli 2004)

*Ungeklärte Anrufe*

Hi Malyk,

kurze Frage, bekommst du neuerdings auch Anrufe von irgendwelchen Typen die deinen Namen wissen wollen bzw. dich Überzeugen wollen bei irgend einer Klassenlotterie mitzuspielen?
Bei mir ist jetzt im Moment wieder Ruhe. Es wurde nur paar mal von irgend einem Callcenter angerufen zwecks Klassenlotterie. Seltsam daran ist nur die kannten meinen Namen nicht! Meine Nummer ist auch in keinem Auskunftsverzeichnis eingetragen und so konnten die ihn wohl nicht rausbekommen (+Anschrift).

Gruss André


----------



## Malyk (18 Juli 2004)

*Re: Ungeklärte Anrufe*

Tach andre23,
ja - diese Anrufe erhalte ich auch, vielleicht 1 x alle 2 Wochen. Das wundert mich persönlich allerdings nicht, da ich eine Zeit lang tatsächlich die große Hoffnung hatte, irgendwann bei einem Internet-Gewinnspiel (abgesehen von den Klassenlotterieanrufern) tatsächlich etwas gewinnen zu können.
(und an den  :santa: glaubte)     :lol: 
Allerdings stehe ich mit der Nummer im Telefonbuch, so dass es den Anrufern nicht schwer fällt, Nummer und Adresse zuzuordnen. Die Anrufe sind nicht ganz so störend, die melden sich ja wenigstens vernünftig und lassen sich leicht abfertigen.
Du warst hoffentlich so schlau, denen nichts zu verraten, was nicht eh schon irgendwie öffentlich ist?
Gruß, Malyk


----------



## Dino (18 Juli 2004)

Das sieht mir eher danach aus, als würden einfach sämtliche Nummern (oberhalb von 118.. 0 ) abgeklappert, um irgendeinem 'n Klassenlotterielos anzudrehen und dafür Provision zu kassieren.
Und ich denke mal, dass diese Provision nicht der einzige Gewinn ist, den der Anrufer einfährt. Eine Nummer, bei der jemand tatsächlich zum Kauf belabert werden konnte, dürfte ebenfalls bares Geld wert sein, denn diese lässt sich mit Sicherheit an andere Telefonspammer verkaufen.
Ich meine, es hilft nur eines, nämlich: Diese Typen an der Stelle treffen, an der es wehtut. Sie haben nämlich alles, nur keine Zeit. Und wenn man sie immer ein wenig Zucker lecken lässt, ein bisschen den Naiven gibt, dabei eigentlich nur das Gespräch in die Länge zieht und ihnen am Schluss zeigt, dass man sie letztlich nur verarscht hat, dürfte die eigene Telefonnummer eher nicht in einer Datei wertvoller Nummern landen....

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5998


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juli 2004)

*gleiches problem...*

man bin ich froh mal endlich im netz was zu meinem prob zu finden.

auch mich besuchen diese anrufe seit paar wochen auf dem handy mit diesem typischen intervallen und ohne nummer.
ich liste ersmal meine anrufe auf:

das erste mal ist es mir am:
24.06 um 20.56h aufgefallen, leider war ich zu langsamm und kam nicht drann, um zu antworten.
knapp 20 min später konnte ich drann, aber es wurde aufgelegt (bei manchen anrufen konnte man auch kurz was höhren bzw. ein späteres aufhängen vernehmen.
so ging es weiter und langsamm ging ich nie ans handy mehr dran bzw am ende hatte ich es aus.

28.6 um 12.37h
1.7 um 13.18h
----um 15.32h war auch ein anruf einer nummer aus hannover wo ne frauenstimme nach wem fragte und sich verwählt schien
3.7 um 16.50h
6.7 um 15.56h
7.7 um 15.42h
8.7 um 14.08h
9.7 um 12.41h
14.7 um ca. 19 herrum(habs irgentwie gelöscht)
am 16.07 um 17.13h kam dann später auf mein hand die sms das ein anruf nicht anrufen konnte (hatte es dauernd aus, so genervt war ich)
mit der nummer aus hannover.
ich weis nicht ob die beiden in verbindgun zueinander stehen aber es war halt komisch. ich hab dort mehrmals angerufen aber keiner ging dran.

hab auch erst gedacht jemand aus dem bekanntenkreis...der lässt sich aber sehr leicht einkreisen ...na ja auch in der zeit hatten wir anrufer am normalen anschluss die ohne was zu sagen anuflegten. müssen aber auch nicht in zusammenhang stehen, traten halt nur gemeinsamm auf...waren aber nur wenige.

mittlerweile denke ich schon das ist sowas wie mit den sms-bomben aus dem internet oder so. kann mir echt kein reim drauf machen. mal schauen wie es weiter geht. ob  vodafone was machen würde... hab  keine lust da auf taube ohren stoßen.

haltet mich bitte auf dem laufenden

mfg jane


----------



## wibu (19 Juli 2004)

*Re: Ungeklärte Anrufe*



			
				Malyk schrieb:
			
		

> Die Anrufe sind nicht ganz so störend, die melden sich ja wenigstens vernünftig und lassen sich *leicht abfertigen*.


Warum abfertigen? Hör dir doch erstmal in Ruhe an, was genau beworbern wird. Diskutiere darüber. Stelle Fragen. Kostet doch nicht dein Geld. Irgendwann geht denen der Gesprächsstoff aus und dann legen die von selbst auf. 

gruß wibu


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juli 2004)

sorry das ich nochmal was schreibe, aber bei der nummer bin ich mir nun net sicher woher die ist : +495113876110 (die die zweimal angerufen hat).

danke im vorraus
lg jane


----------



## technofreak (19 Juli 2004)

+49 = Länderkennung für Deutschland 

511= 0511= Hannover 

der Rest =  Teilnehmer (unbekannt , könnte in Zukunft (sofern im Telefonverzeichnis eingetragen
durch Reversidenfikation ermittelt werden )

tf


----------



## Malyk (20 Juli 2004)

*Re: Ungeklärte Anrufe*



			
				wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Warum abfertigen? Hör dir doch erstmal in Ruhe an, was genau beworbern wird.


 ... eigentlich ein guter Plan, jedoch arbeite ich ja tagsüber auch ein wenig  (mein Arbeitsplatz ist nahe am Wohnort und innerhalb meiner Homezone, so dass ich auch Anrufe auf die Festnetznummer mitbekomme) und habe somit kaum Zeit, mir lange Tiraden über die Vorzüge der entsprechenden Lotterie anzuhören.



			
				jane schrieb:
			
		

> auch mich besuchen diese anrufe seit ... [] ...3.7 um 16.50h


 Du hast mein echtes Mitgefühl. Stutzig macht mich, dass Du auch an einem Samstag angerufen wurdest. Bei mir waren die Anrufe nur von Mo bis Fr und auch nur bis höchstens 20 Uhr, Deiner vom 24.06. war später.
Seit dem 12.07. habe ich keinen Anruf mehr erhalten - Juhuu! :flower: 
Malyk


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2004)

bei mir ist seit dem lezten mal auch ruhe..aber es war ja schonmal ne woche pause. ich hoffe mal das das aufhöhrt...frag mich wieso überhaupt jemand so was macht...langeweile oder gehirnschaden wirds wohl sein. hab mehrmal die nummer aus hannover angerufen....sozusagen sturm...seit dem hab ich die ruhe.

hoffen wir mal für uns das das so bleibt  ...

mfg jane


----------



## BigWoelfi (21 Juli 2004)

Malyk schrieb:
			
		

> Dino schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und das ist nicht nur bei O2 so. Das machen auch andere Anbieter so.



			
				Malyk schrieb:
			
		

> Dino schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das glaubt Ihr beide doch selbst nicht, oder? Dann hätte der doch da sicher gar nicht erst angerufen. Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, wie manche Leute, die bei Behörden Hilfe suchen, dann über die Behördenangestellten/-beamten herziehen.
Das muss wohl irgend wie ein Volkssport sein oder so.   Wenn ich so ein Beamter wäre und das erfahren würde, Euch würde ich glatt rauswerfen beim nächsten Versuch, eine Anzeige zu erstatten.



			
				Malyk schrieb:
			
		

> Dino schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also: Was das die Behörden im Falle HAS gekostet hat, kann doch Jedermann im entsprechenden Unterforum hier selbst nachlesen. Für Betriebe, auch Behörden, sind offensichtlich keinerlei Rechnungen verschickt worden, weil es am entsprechenden Adressaten fehlte und die dann sicher noch schneller aufgeflogen wären.

Was die Kosten für die Behörden für solcherlei Ermittlungen angeht, so darf man nicht vergessen, dass da dann völlig sinnlos Steuergelder verprasst würden.

Oder könnt Ihr mal erklären, wo hier die Logik liegen soll? Dem Einzelnen entstehen hohe Kosten durch Dialer, was ja an sich schon Abzocke ist, die vorrangig durch das Zurverfügungstellen der Rufnummern, vorrangig durch die bekannten Telefonabieter, zustande kommt.

Damit diese Telefonabieter, die das Dilemma eigentlich ja erst möglich machen, ebenfalls ihren Schnitt machen können, sollen sie die ermittelnden Behörden zu den gleichen Tarifen abzocken?
Für mein Verständnis eine absolute Sauerei.  :argue: Daran kann man mal wieder sehen, was der Staat sich alles so gefallen lässt.

Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juli 2004)

Hi zusammen,
auch ich hatte eine Zeit lang diese Anrufe (2x klingeln - aus).
Irgendwann war ich schnell genug und hatte sogar eine Person am anderen Ende!!!
Zuerst wurde nach einem bestimmten Namen gefragt (die Nummer hatte zuvor wohl ein etwas risikofreudiger Lotteriespieler). Auf meine drängenden Nachfragen bekam ich (sinngemäss) folgende Antworten:
1. Es handelt sich um einen Anbieter von irgendwelchen Telelotterien
2. Die Nummern werden willkürlich/systematisch aus Telefonverzeichnissen (die wohl von der Telekom geliefert werden) angewählt
3. Die Anwahl erfolgt automatisiert zu den unterschiedlichsten Zeiten, einfach um den Anschlussinhaber irgendwie zu erwischen
4. Man lässt's nur kurz klingeln, damit sich keine ABs einschalten

Ich habe deutlich gemacht, dass ich mich durch diese Anrufe belästigt fühle und seitdem ist Ruhe.
Ansonsten: lasst's doch klingeln, oder schaltet nen AB drauf, der sofort rangeht (dann kostet jeder Versuch)


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2004)

Ich hoffe mal das, das Thema hier noch aktuell ist. 
Habe jetzt seit zwei wochen auch diese mystischen anrufe.
Die gehen von Montags bis neuerdings auch samstags ungefähr
zwei mal täglich zu unregelmäßigen zeiten. 
Es klingelt ohne nummer und wenn ich es mal schaffe ran zu gehen
ist keiner dran.
Bin bei D2 bzw. Vodafone.
Gibts da jetzt schon irgendwelche neuigkeiten was das sein könnte?


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2004)

*Klingelanrufe*

Hallo! Hab diese Anrufe jetzt auch seit einiger Zeit und seit vier Wochen schreib mir immer schön die Zeiten auf. Bin bei O2 und hab die schon einmal angeschrieben und gefragt, ob es sich um ein technisches Problem bei denen handeln könnte. Das haben die aber "mit ziemlicher Sicherheit" ausgeschlossen. Deshalb hab ich jetzt mal nachgefragt, wie es mit einer Fangschaltung aussieht oder was es sonst noch für Möglichkeiten gibt, gegen die Anrufe vorzugehen. Mal sehen, was O2 dazu zu sagen hat.


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2004)

*Klingelanrufe*

Bin ich froh zu lesen, dass ich nicht die einzige bin, der das so geht. krieg auch seit tagen solche anrufe bei denen es ein paar mal klingelt und falls cih es mal rechtzeitig ans handy schaffe wird aufgelegt. das ruiniert mir langsam die nerven. und 50 € für ne fangschaltung bei o2? das ist ja wohl der witz. kann man irgendwie unbekannte teilnehmer so ins handy programmieren, dass die nicht mehr durchgestellt werden?


----------



## BenTigger (16 September 2004)

Es kommt aufs Handy drauf an. Einige Handys können das. Schau mal in deine Anleitung.... Ich kann mein Handy so einstellen, das es nur klingelt, wenn der Anrufer von mir zugelassen ist.


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2004)

*Re: Klingelanrufe: Telefonterror und Hilflosigkeit*



			
				Niala schrieb:
			
		

> und 50 € für ne fangschaltung bei o2?



Immer wieder komisch zu lesen, wie die Leute wochenlang warten, sich Tag und Nacht anklingeln lassen und dann auch noch von einer Gebühr abschrecken lassen. Schon mal gehört, dass der dann gefangene Störer/Anrufer die Kosten zu seiner Ermittlung zahlen muss? Stellen Sie Strafanzeige gegen unbekannt wegen Rühestöhrung, Körperverletzung, Nötigung. Hat einem Störer mal vor einigen Jahren einen Strafbefehl von 2000 Mark eingebracht. Dann war auch sofort Ruhe und die Kosten musste er komplett zahlen.


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2004)

*Re: Klingelanrufe: Telefonterror und Hilflosigkeit*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal gehört, dass der dann gefangene Störer/Anrufer die Kosten zu seiner Ermittlung zahlen muss? Stellen Sie Strafanzeige gegen unbekannt wegen Rühestöhrung, Körperverletzung, Nötigung.


Diese Empfehlung scheint mir etwas utopisch zu sein. Eine Fangschaltung wegen einer (lächerlichen) R*ü*hestörung hat es meinem Erachten nach, für einen simpel gelagerten Fall, noch nie gegeben. Wenn sich der Betroffene dann auch noch an seiner körperlichen Unversehrtheit geschädigt fühlt, so braucht das schon die Unterstützung durch einen Psychater, bevor ein Staatsanwalt einen derartig hohen Ermittlungaufand bei dem zuständigen Landgericht zur Durchführung beantragt und dann auch genehmigt bekommt.


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2004)

*Klingelanrufe*

Seit ich O2 nach der Fangschaltung gefragt habe (nachdem sie mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein technisches Problem ihrerseits ausgeschlossen hatten), habe ich eine Standardantwort (kostet 50 Euro, ich muss die Kosten erstmal tragen usw.) von denen bekommen... und komischer Weise seitdem keinen einzigen Klingelanruf mehr...


----------



## Malyk (22 September 2004)

*Fangschaltung bringt wohl nichts*

Tja, hi Leute,
spannend, dass sich nun doch noch ein paar "Betroffene" dazu gesellt haben.
Bei mir war eine Zeit lang Ruhe, dann kamen wieder tägliche Anrufe, die letzten 2 Wochen ists nun still.

Meine erneute Anfrage bei O2 bezüglich Details zur Fangschaltung hat jedoch ergeben, dass man mit Selbiger lediglich die Anrufe abfängt, bei denen auch tatsächlich eine Verbindung zustande gekommen ist. Da man bei diesem kurzen Klingeleien jedoch nur dann eine kurze Verbindung erhält (die umgehend abreißt), wenn man quasi durchgehend den Finger auf dem Gerät hat, nützt die Fangschaltung nichts.

Hat noch jemand andere Ideen?

Malyk


----------



## Benji (23 September 2004)

Hallo,
habe seit 2 Wochen das gleiche Problem. Vodafone D2.
Es klingelt 2x täglich 2 oder 3 mal. Bis ich dann dran bin, ist die Verbindung wieder weg. Konnte bisher 2x das Gespräch annehmen, es wurde aber immer sofort aufgelegt.
Manchmal habe ich auch "das Gefühl", das dass Teil gar nicht geklingelt hat und einfach ein "entgangener Anruf" angezeigt wird. Wenn das Handy neben einem liegt, sollte man das Klingeln eigentlich hören.

Da ich mit Anfragen bei D2 so meine Erfahrungen gemacht habe, möchte ich derren Mitarbeiter auch nicht mit dem Sachverhalt belästigen-solange meine Telefonrechnung in Ordnung ist. Meine D2-Rechnug lässt sich im Internet gut kontrollieren. Gespräche tauchen auf meiner Rechnung in der Regel nach 2 Tagen auf.

Benji


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2004)

hallo ..ich bins mal wieder jane...

also beim hand hatte ich ja dat handy ab einer zeit immer aus gemacht und konnte dan die nummer in der sms sehen die mich ja benachrichtigt hatte ..hab dann bei einem anruf die frau ja wider gehabt..der ixh sagte das ich das nicht mehr so weiter hinnehmen werde..sie meinte sorry und sie würde mich aus der liste nehmen...seit dem is ruhe...

leider habe ich nun seit letzter woche das problem auf dem festnetzt...ca. 4 mal am tag ruft jemand mit privat an. wenn man drann geht höhrt man nix und nach kurzem halt einhängen. am wochenende ist es nicht....

es kann 100 pro niemand sein aus meinem bekantenklreis....

was soll ich nur machen...im moment gehe ich bei privat nicht mehr drann aber es nervt ungemein auf dem festnetzt....


lieben gruß jane


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ..ich bins mal wieder jane...
> 
> 
> was soll ich nur machen...im moment gehe ich bei privat nicht mehr drann aber es nervt ungemein auf dem festnetzt....
> ...



Mir hat D2 jetzt wegen dieser Sache einen kostenlosen (!!!!!) Rufnummerntausch angeboten. Das Angebot habe ich gerne angenommen. Lieber habe ich die Arbeit mit dem neue Rufnummer verteilen, als ständig diese Anrufe zu bekommen.

Schreib einfach mal einen "etwas nervenden Brief" an die Kundenbetreuung.

Mir erscheint ein Rufnummernwechsel der einzige Ausweg bei dieser Sache.

Gruss,
Benji


----------



## Anonymous (23 November 2004)

*Re: Ungeklärte Anrufe*



			
				wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Malyk schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist das sicher, dass es nicht sein geld kostet?

ich habe neulich gesagt bekommen, dass momentan wohl irgendwelche "unternehmen" anrufen und sobald du abhebst, musst du das telefonat selbst zahlen!?

gibt es sowas? ist sowas erlaubt?


----------



## technofreak (23 November 2004)

*Re: Ungeklärte Anrufe*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe neulich gesagt bekommen, dass momentan wohl irgendwelche "unternehmen" anrufen und sobald du abhebst, musst du das telefonat selbst zahlen!?
> 
> gibt es sowas? ist sowas erlaubt?


stimmt nicht , die Annahme des Gesprächs (und damit die Übernahme der Kosten) muß per Tastendruck bestätigt werden 
(z.B. R-Talk )
http://www.r-talk.de/


> Dem Kunden wird die Möglichkeit geboten, das Gespräch entweder anzunehmen oder abzulehnen. Wenn der Kunde das Gespräch ablehnt, entstehen ihm selbstverständlich keine Kosten.


tf


----------



## Anonymous (23 November 2004)

also geht definitiv nicht?

gibt es evtl. die möglichkeit, diesen tastendruck zu unterdrücken für den anbieter?


----------



## Captain Picard (23 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es evtl. die möglichkeit, diesen tastendruck zu unterdrücken für den anbieter?


Der Wunschtraum der Abzockergilde....

cp


----------



## Anonymous (23 November 2004)

gut, dann kann ich das nämlich meinen bekannten sagen, dass sie nichts zu befürchten haben. danke schön!


----------



## yuppi (15 Dezember 2004)

Ich hatte jetzt schon ein paar mal einen Anruf auf meinem Handy,  Nummer unterdrückt.

Das erstemal war eine Frau dran...die nach einem Marcel Weber?? (Nachname bin ich mir nich so sicher) fragte, dann sagte ich da haben sie sich verwählt... dann wollte sie von mir wissen, was für eine Nummer sie den gerade gewählt habe.
Ich hab dann gesagt, das müssen sie doch selbst wissen, sagen sie mir doch einfach was sie gewählt haben. 
Meinte sie ja ob sie denn Festnetz oder Handy erreicht habe, sie würden da gerade was testen... ? 

Hab ich dann nur noch gesagt wenn sie selbst nich wissen was sie wollen pech gehabt.. und habe aufgelegt. 

Die anderen Male war wieder diese Frau dran, die nach Marcel We...? fragte  da hab ich dann aber nur gesagt sie haben sich verwählt und gleich aufgelegt. 

Hattet ihr das auch schon?


----------



## BenTigger (15 Dezember 2004)

viel schlimmer...

bei mir rief eine immer an und motzte :argue:  mich an, wieso ich ständig an ihr telefon gehen würde.... Es wäre doch ihre rufnummer.  Ich sagte ihr daraufhin, das ich diese nummer bereits seit mehr als 5 jahren habe...  Sie darauf, das kann nicht sein, sie habe die doch grade bekommen.:bigcry:
Naja nach vielen anrufen mt ähnlichem tenor stellte sich dann raus, das sie nicht lesen kann und die 1 und 7 verwechselte 

Nur hatte sie inzwischen die nummer schon fleissig an bekannte weitergegeben, die dann ständig bei mir nachfragten, wo sie denn wäre    :-?


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2005)

Hallo, bin bei Arcor und seit 3 Wochen klingelt das Telefon jeden Tag (auch Wochenende) 2 x. Immer um halb und um Eins nachmittags. Wenn man rangeht, wurde schon aufgelegt. Die Rufnummer wurde unterdrückt. Es kann kein anonymer Anruf sein, wer sollte in der woche anrufen, wenn wir nicht da sind??? Kann das irgend ein fehlgeleitetes Signal sein? Arcor sagt, sie sinds nicht....


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2005)

löl hier jane wieder..also lustigerweise sind wir auch seit längerem bei acor und das mit den anrufen geht nun wieder los..gleiches schema..na ja ich gehe net mehr ran....und als ich das dann bei der telekom die ja zuständig für die leitung ist, damals mitgeteilt habe meinten sie das kann sein wenn ein fax an eine falsche nummer gesendet wurde und nun sich wieder holt weil es..ach was weiß ich...zumindest war ja dann ruhe und nun habe ich das problem wieder...ich hoffe es höhrt mit der zeit auf....

lg jane


----------



## rlinden (23 September 2005)

Interessantes Thema!

Seit einigen Wochen (Monaten?) werde ich auf meinem Festnetzanschluß angerufen. Manchmal 2x pro Tag. Dabei sieht es immer so aus:

1x Klingeln
Rufnummer ist unterdrückt

Wenn man anhebt, wird nach einer kurzen Pause aufgelegt. Ansonsten spricht auch niemand auf die Mailbox. 

Auffällig ist, daß die Anrufe entweder im Zeitfenster von 10.30 - 11.00 Uhr oder im Zeitfenster von 14.30 - 15.00 Uhr getätigt werden

Normalerweise erfolgt so ein Anruf 1x am Tag; heute jedoch schon 3x!


----------



## rlinden (4 Oktober 2005)

*Frage hat sich offenbar erledigt*

Wie ich der aktuellen Ausgabe des "STERN" entnehme, handelt es sich bei den merkwürdigen Anrufversuchen offenbar um das "Abgrasen" von Dutzenden von Rufnummern innerhalb eines Call-Centers. Ich kann den Artikel nur empfehlen. 

Call-Center sind wirklich Teufelszeug.  :evil:


----------



## Lighty (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

... hab das Problem leider auch !
( hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dazu was im Netz zu finden )

Wo war diser Sternartikel ?

Kann man dagegen etwas unternehmen !?

Danke für evtl. Antwort/Hilfe !

lg, Lighty


----------



## jupp11 (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*



Lighty schrieb:


> Wo war diser Sternartikel ?


Der User rlinden hat zum letzten Mal vor einem Jahr gepostet  und    es schien ein Printartikel zu sein.
Es ist unwahrscheinlich,  dass er sich jetzt meldet und noch eine  anderthalb  Jahre 
alte Illustrierte  aufbewahrt hat. Was die Anrufe betrifft, gab es verschiedene Deutungsversuche.

Gesicherte Erkenntnisse gibt es nicht und hier  hat  sich  seit anderthalb Jahren niemand mehr dazu gemeldet.


----------



## Lighty (18 Februar 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Danke erstmal !

Wie akut ist das Problem denn aktuell !?
Kann es evtl. durch eine FritzBox verursacht werden !?
( FritzBox Fon Wlan 7050 )

Habe das Telefon Heute erstmal separat gelegt, also direkt auf ISDN !
( ... bis jetzt, ca. zwei Std., war noch nichts auffälliges )

lg, Lighty


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Februar 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*



			
				Lighty schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es evtl. durch eine FritzBox verursacht werden !?
> ( FritzBox Fon Wlan 7050 )



Update:
Habe die FB einen Tag abgeklemmt, diese Anrufe kamen aber trotzdem !
Ich werde in der Angelegenheit doch mal die Telekom anschreiben !


----------



## thefloh (2 März 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Hab seit etwa 2 wochen auch anonyme anrufe meist 1 mal am tag um 20:30 kann man fast die uhr nach stellen. Heut wars auch gegen 18:00.
Es klingelt immer exact 4 mal. Beim ersten mal (das ich bemerkt habe) bin ich dran gegangen und es war direkt schnelles piepen wie wenn der andere aufgelegt hat. Danach bin ich nicht mehr dran gegangen.
Was das krasse ist die nummer von dem Telefon haben vieleicht 3 oder 4 leute und von denen ist das keiner. Sie steht auch nicht im Telefonbuch. Da niemand sonst auf dem telefon anruft steh ich schon garnicht mehr auf wenn das klingelt aber nerven tut das schon irgendwie.


----------



## Annie (15 April 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Hallo,

ich hab mitgekriegt, dass die ersten 5 Forenseiten schon von 2005 sind und das Thema seit Februar 2007 wieder aufgegriffen wird.
Ich hab das Problem auch aber extrem unregelmäßig und zum Teil auch Nachts zu unmöglichsten Zeiten kurz vor und nach 6 Uhr morgens oder gegen 3 Uhr nachst. Hab ne Fritzbox 7170 von 1&1 mit dem normalen Telekom-Anschluss. Die speichert mir alle Anrufe und gibt die Möglichkeit, das Klingeln zu deaktivieren (Nachmodus). Aber wo das herkommt hab ich auch keine Ahnung. 
Wenn jemand was weiß, wär ne Antwort ganz net.
Bin nur Gast also evtl. xxxatxxx


----------



## KatzenHai (15 April 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*



Annie schrieb:


> *Hab ne Fritzbox 7170* von 1&1 mit dem normalen Telekom-Anschluss. Die speichert mir alle Anrufe und *gibt die Möglichkeit, das Klingeln zu deaktivieren* (Nachmodus).


Dann mach das doch zunächst einmal - und wenn es dennoch klingelt, frage bei AVM nach (hast du die aktuellste Firmware drauf?).


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Hi liebe Heinzelmännchen



Annie schrieb:


> Ich hab das Problem auch aber extrem unregelmäßig und zum Teil auch Nachts zu unmöglichsten Zeiten kurz vor und nach 6 Uhr morgens oder gegen 3 Uhr nachst. Hab ne Fritzbox 7170 von 1&1 mit dem normalen Telekom-Anschluss.




bei mir exakt das selbe und das schon seit ca. 4 Wochen. Nur eine Fritzbox 7050 (Nummer bin ich mir nicht sicher... die erste glaub ich).
Wenn ich abhebe kommt noch vor dem schnellen Tuten (wenn einer auflegt) noch starkes Knistern dazu. Letzteres kann aber auch sehr gut nur lokal an meiner Altbauwohnung liegen (OBWOHL wunderbaren 14mbit throughput Dsl Leitung). Das Knistern trat mal während einer Woche so intensiv auf, dass man den Gesprächspartner nicht mehr verstand. Momentan wie gesagt nur Knistern während dieser EXAKT zweimal klingelnden Anrufe.



Hab das Gefühl dass sich die Anrufe zu gewissen Zeiten häufeln. Gestern wieder 3mal kurz hintereinander (ca. 10 min)

Hab auch mal die Fritzbox abgehängt und bekam trotzdem diesen Anruf.


Vlleicht könnt ihr was damit anfangen.
Grüße aus Würzburg
Pete


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2007)

hihi, ich hab nochwas rausgefunden.


Grad hat wieder Mister Invisible bei mir am Festnetz angerufen, und ich hab schnell abgehoben.

Dann hab ich einfach mal - bevor dieses schnelle Tuten kommt (auflegen) - selber ein paar zahlen ins Nummernbrett gehackt. 

Und siehe da: Eine Freudige Tonband Stimme sagt zwischen den drei Tönen (die drei Töne von "Kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer"): "Dienst oder Dienstmerkmal nicht verfügbar" ...  nach 5 maliger Periode hat sie es dann aufgegeben und aufgelegt 

Es handelt sich bei mir damit sehr wahrscheinlich um meine sehr SEEEEHR nervige T-Net Box (die übrigends auch STÄNDIG anrufen würde), die ich bereits abzuschalten versucht habe!
Mal sehen, vielleicht kann ich sie beim nächsten mal mit gezielten Kommandos dazu bringen sich zu enttarnen.


Grüße aus Würzburg, Peter


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

hallo jane!

hab mal eben die hannover-nummer ins örtliche getippelt. folgende firma hat er mir ausgespuckt:

ABIS Personalmanagement GmbH
Bödekerstr. 11, 30161 Hannover
 (05 11) 3 87 61-0
Fax (05 11) 3 87 61-61

lg fraenki ;o)


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo jane!
> 
> hab mal eben die hannover-nummer ins örtliche getippelt. folgende firma hat er mir ausgespuckt:
> 
> ...




Der Wahnsinn. Du antwortest auf eine vor 3 Jahren gestllte Frage. Das ist rekordverdächtig. Du bist nicht zufällig Beamter? 

Gruß Marco


----------



## majes4 (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

gibt es zu diesem anruf-typus irgendwelche neuen erkenntnisse? bei mir
gehen diese anrufe (o2 mit homezone) seit ein paar wochen ein - mehrmals am tag zwischen 9.00 und 19.00 und nie am am samstag oder sonntag, es meldet sich niemand, wenn man abnimmt (was sich seit dem 4. anruf nicht mehr mache)

verstehe nur nicht den nutzen für die andere seite - spekulieren die
auf einen rückruf? - ich wechsle den anbieter sowieso in 3 monaten
und stelle mein telefon lautlos und nehme nur noch nicht unterdrückte
nummern an - es ist mir also mehr oder weniger egal....aber ich bin
doch irgendwie sehr neugierig was dahinter steckt....


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juli 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Wie willst du zurückrufen, wenn du keine Nummer hast?


----------



## Unregistriert (3 August 2007)

*AW:O2 -  mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Hallo hab das selbe problem!
bei mir mehrmals am tag unterdrückte anrufe - und zwar immer zur gleichen zeit: 12:36, 13:36 und 18:36.
hab bei O2 angerufen, die haben da bis jetzt keine erkenntnisse. aber allem anschein nach bin ich nicht der einzige!
wenns noch mehr gibt mit diesem problem oder wenn jemand mehr infos dazu hat dann bitte eine kurze mail an ******@hotmail.com.
ich hab nämlich keinen bock hier irgendwie was zu bezahlen! und wenn wir mehr sind dann können wirs bestimmt auch besser beweisen!
also melden: ****@hotmail.com



majes4 schrieb:


> gibt es zu diesem anruf-typus irgendwelche neuen erkenntnisse? bei mir
> gehen diese anrufe (o2 mit homezone) seit ein paar wochen ein - mehrmals am tag zwischen 9.00 und 19.00 und nie am am samstag oder sonntag, es meldet sich niemand, wenn man abnimmt (was sich seit dem 4. anruf nicht mehr mache)
> 
> verstehe nur nicht den nutzen für die andere seite - spekulieren die
> ...


----------



## Gast (10 August 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Hallo an alle,
auch wir haben ein Problem mit täglichen Anrufen mit unterdrückter Nummer, allerdings werden wir schon seit ein paar Jahren genervt. Bei uns ist es genauso wie bei dem Mitglied „Malyk“ auf Seite 1 im Jahre 2004. Ich glaube, es fing bei uns auch im Jahre 2004 an.

•	Es sind immer Anrufe auf unserem Festfest
•	Es ist keine Rufnummer zu sehen, sie ist unterdrückt
•	Es klingelt nur ganz kurz, auch wenn wir nicht abheben. Es spricht keiner auf den AB
•	Wenn wir sofort abheben, ist niemand am Apparat. Die Verbindung wird sofort unterbrochen

Merkwürdigerweise bekommen wir nur Anrufe von montags bis freitags und immer in unregelmäßigen Abständen. Manchmal bekommen wir eine Woche oder sogar zwei keinen Anruf. Wenn man Pech hat, fällt eine Fangschaltung genau in diese Zeit und man zahlt für nichts. Manchmal dachten wir, jetzt haben wir endlich Ruhe, aber dann ging es wieder los. Entgegen Malyk dachten wir sofort an einen Telefonterroristen. Wir hatten schon verschiedene Familienmitglieder oder Nachbarskinder in Verdacht, letztere insbesondere da die Anrufe nur in der Woche erfolgten. Letztendlich haben wir unseren AB eingeschaltet und das Telefon auf leise gestellt. Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich dann dieses Forum gefunden und war ganz erstaunt, weil es anderen genauso geht. An einer Fritzbox, WLan oder ISDN kann es nicht liegen, denn wir besitzen weder eine Fritzbox, WLan noch ISDN. Falls es bei uns daran liegen würde, hätten wir die Anrufe auch am Wochenende. Dies ist aber nicht der Fall.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*



Gast schrieb:


> •	Es sind immer Anrufe auf unserem Festfest
> •	Es ist keine Rufnummer zu sehen, sie ist unterdrückt
> •	Es klingelt nur ganz kurz, auch wenn wir nicht abheben. Es spricht keiner auf den AB
> •	Wenn wir sofort abheben, ist niemand am Apparat. Die Verbindung wird sofort unterbrochen


Habe seit vier Wochen genau das gleiche Problem. Die Anrufe kommen immer zwischen 9 und 19 Uhr und bis zu dreimal täglich. Bei O2 hieß es, man könne mir dort nicht helfen, ich solle bei der Polizei eine Strafanzeige stellen. Hat das irgendjemand hier schon probiert oder gibt es bis jetzt gar keine neuen Erkenntnisse dazu?


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

habe dasselbe Problem. Bin bei O2 und es ruft mich meist nachmittags, wenn ich auf der Arbeit bin jemand mit unterdrückter Rufnummer an, wenn ich dann drangehe, legt der Anrufer ohne etwas zu sagen nach ca. 1-2 sec. auf. Bin schon am überlegen eine Fangschaltung bei O2 zu beantragen, weiß da jemand, wie die aktuellen Preise sind?


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Ich habe das gleiche Problem seit Kurzem.

Ebenfalls O2. Ebenso nur Tagsüber. Auch unterdrückte Rufnummer. Der Anrufer lässt aber Durchklingeln bis zum Besetztzeichen. Beim Abheben ein paar Sekunden Stille, dann Auflegen.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

hört sich im Zweifelsfall, wenn es der selbe ist fast nach Samelklage an (schade, dass man nicht in der USA wohnt[zumindest, was die Klagesumme angeht])


----------



## jupp11 (11 August 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hört sich im Zweifelsfall, wenn es der selbe ist fast nach Sa*m*elklage an



auch mit einem m gibt´s das nicht in Deutschland 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hört sich im Zweifelsfall, wenn es der selbe ist fast nach Samelklage an (schade, dass man nicht in der USA wohnt[zumindest, was die Klagesumme angeht])




Mach dich doch lieber vorher schlau bevor du Blödsinn schreibst. Es gibt in Deutschland keine Sammelklagen. Ausserdem kann es auch ein Problem bei o2 sein.


----------



## jupp11 (11 August 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=120565#post120565

eine  durchaus plausible  Erklärung aus dem Nachbarforum


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bin schon am überlegen eine Fangschaltung bei O2 zu beantragen, weiß da jemand, wie die aktuellen Preise sind?


Die Dame bei der Service-Hotline von O2 meinte €150 für 7 Tage.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 August 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*



jupp11 schrieb:


> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=120565#post120565
> 
> eine  durchaus plausible  Erklärung aus dem Nachbarforum


Schon möglich, aber ist es nicht merkwürdig, dass es zumindest so scheint, als wäre der mit Abstand größte Teil der Betroffenen bei O2?


----------



## Unregistriert (12 August 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Schon möglich, aber ist es nicht merkwürdig, dass es zumindest so scheint, als wäre der mit Abstand größte Teil der Betroffenen bei O2?


Vielleicht hat O2 besonders günstige Konditionen für Callcenter..


----------



## Unregistriert (13 August 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Habe seit Jahren das gleiche Problem. Bin bei Kabel-BW.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Ich kenne das Problem auch. Von technischer Seite keine Hilfe... Daraufhin Festnetz gekündigt
 und BASE 5 gebucht = RUHE


----------



## Unregistriert (14 September 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

bin bei Sipgate (Voice over IP) und hab die selben Probleme, dass ich nur ein kurzes Klingeln (1x zu unregelmäßigen Zeiten) habe. Ich dachte erst an eine Netzwerkstörung, dass seitens Sipgate ein "Anruf" kam, zumal im Anrufprotokoll auch nicht vermerkt war, dass ich einen Anruf bekam. Es scheint also nicht nur Festnetzanschlüsse oder O2 zu betreffen


----------



## Unregistriert (18 September 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Ein häufiges Problem das derartige Anrufe auslösen kann, ist die Versendung von "leeren" SMS an Festnetznummern. Diese werden in der Regel (wenn man kein FL-SMS fähiges Endgerät besitzt und entsprechend registriert ist) durch IVRs vorgelesen. Einige Anbieter kommen jedoch bei nicht mit leeren Nachrichten klar. Es wird der Call aufgebaut, auflegen und nach einer gewissen Zeit beginnt das Spielchen von vorn. In Nachtzeiten wird die Auslieferung dieser SMS unterbrochen.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 September 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Bezüglich des "leer" Festnetz-SMS Problem gilt noch zu sagen, dass Anrufe aus Hannover das IVR der T-Com sind. Dies noch als zusätzliche Information. 

Leider kenne ich nur die Herkunft dieser Anrufe, kann aber nicht mitteilen, wie man dieses Problem los wird. Die einzige mir bekannte Möglichkeit wäre die Registrierung eines Fixed Line SMS fähigen Endgeräts an dem jeweiligen SMSC (Materna oder T-Com).


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Oktober 2007)

Du kannst eine Telefonnummerrückverfolgung (ich weiß nicht ob bei der Polizei oder bei der Telecom) machen lassen. Soweit wie ich weiß kostet dies aber ca. 170,-€. Also wenn Dir niemand droht oder so würd ich vielleicht noch mal ein bischen warten. Aber informieren bei Deinem Telefonanbieter und der Polizei kostet auf alle Fälle erst mal nichts....
Gruß
Miri


----------



## wasaaz (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich habe seit letztem Mittwoch genau das gleiche Problem. Am letzten Mittwoch gegen 19.45 Uhr hat jemand bei mir angerufen mit unterdrückter Rufnummer, hat aber nichts gesagt und ich habe im Hintergrund irgendwelche Nebengeräusche, Musik oder sonstwas gehört, klang aber nach einem grösseren Raum. Dann wurde sofort aufgelegt. 
Seit dem bekomme ich in immer kürzer werdenden Abständen immer mehr anrufe. erst zwei am Tag, jetzt mittlerweile fast alle 10 Minuten. Ich geh schon gar nicht mehr ran, wenn ich eine unterdrückte Nummer auf dem Display sehe. Jedesmal auch hier das gleiche Schema: Anruf wird entweder nach ca. 20 bis 30 sek Klingeln so abgebrichen, oder wenn man rangeht, ist noch ca. 2 sekunden NICHTS zu hören und dann wird das Gespräch abgebrochen.

O2 sagte nur dazu,.....können wir nichts dran tun, müssen Sie die Polizei einschalten. 
Finde ich aber Witzig, dass die meisten Nummern von O2 sind, denen das passiert. Entweder haben die einen Leck in deren Datenbank, oder die Haben gezielt Nummern verkauft.

ICh werde wohl nach 10 Jahren O2 meinen Anbieter wechseln, wenn das nicht bald aufhört. Mein Mobildienstleister will mir ja nicht helfen .

Vielleicht ein Thema für Spiegel-TV.

Ich verzweifle langsam.

Grüsse


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Hallo,

wir hatten auch ein Problem zahlreicher, unregelmäßiger Anrufe mit 3-4-maligem Klingeln. Wenn meine Frau oder ich ran gingen, war nur noch Tuten angesagt :-/

Während ich in diesem Forum stöberte, kam ein Callcenter-Agent im Auftrage eines großen deutschen Versandhauses bei meiner Frau durch, wollte ihr irgendeinen S******* andrehen. Danach ist Ruhe eingekehrt.

Also, wenn bei Euch das Telefon Terror macht und schließlich so ein Versandhaus-Fuzzi anruft, geigt dem ruhig mal (natürlich sachlich, wir sind ja zivilisiert) die Meinung.

Kopf hoch

Christian aus Babenhausen


----------



## patrick (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Ich habe seit 14 Tagen das selbe Problem.
Nur klingel es immer nur 1 mal und es ist nie jemand dran.
Die Zeit ist aber egal. Gestern war es um 1:32 Uhr Nachts.
Nervt doch etwas.

Ich bin mir jedoch nicht sicher ob es an meiner neuen Fritzbox liegt.
Mein Anbieter ist Versatel.

Haben denn alle hier die Fritzbox?


----------



## Unregistriert (1 November 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit auch dieses Problem! Bin aber bei T-Mobile. Jeden Tag, zwischen 9 und 20 Uhr haufenweise Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer. Heute waren es bis 14:30 schon 11 Anrufe! Es nervt. Oft klingelt es auch nur eine Sekunde, dann ists wieder weg! Ws kann das nur sein???? Das hört gar nicht mehr auf. Einmal habe ich, weils mich so nervte, den Anruf weggedrückt, so dass ein Besetztton gesendet wird. Seit dem, hab ich den Eindruck, werden die Anrufe nur noch häufiger. Ich will schon gar nicht mehr ans Telefon gehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Seit letzter Woche haben wir ebenfalls das Problem. Mehrere Anrufe täglich, zu unregelmäßigen Zeiten von morgens 7.00 bis abends 19.00, wobei jedesmal maximal dreimal geklingelt wird und wenn sich jemand von uns meldet nur ein Rauschen zu hören ist.
Am Wochenende war Ruhe, doch Montags gingen sie wieder los.
Vor ungefähr 4 Wochen haben wir unseren Festnetz-Telefonanbieter gewechselt (von Telekom zu 1&1) und eine neue Fritz-Box bekommen..

Wir haben jetzt eine andere Rufnummer beantragt und werden zusätzlich alle Anrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer blocken lassen..schon nervig sowas.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 November 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Das gibt es ja echt nicht.
Das hört sich alles nach mir an.

Ich bin bei E-Plus. Aber schon seit 7 Jahren oder länger mit der selben Nummer.

Vor ca. zwei Wochen fing das an. Erst hatte ich nur im Abstand von immer 1 oder 2 Tagen einen unterdrückten Anruf - in Abwesenheit. Hab schon gedacht das wäre eine Bekannte oder so. 
Inzwischen ist es immer mehr und mehr geworden. 
Die Anrufe sind (bis jetzt) immer zwischen 9 und 18 Uhr. 

Immer das gleiche Schema: Es klingelt - wenn ich nicht dran gehe - nur ein paar Sekunden und hört dann von alleine auf. Wenn ich dran gehe dann wird auf der Gegenseite direkt aufgelegt. Ich höre nichts.

Hab schon 2 mal bei E-plus angerufen. Die meinten dass sie mich nur 2 mal angerufen hätten (zwecks werbung) und die restlichen Anrufe aber nicht von ihnen ausgegangen seine.
Wobei es mich schon wundert, dass E-Plus werbeanrufe mit unterdrückten Nummern machen??? Aber einmal war mein Freund dran und hatte E-Plus am Apparat-stimmt also echt.

Gestern hatte ich 3 Anrufe bis 18 Uhr. Heute hab ich bis jetzt schon 4 Anrufe. Das wird immer mehr. 
Inzwischen hab ich schon richtig Angst. Ob das jemand ist der mich kennt, weiß wo ich wohne, mich vielleicht verfolgt usw....

E-Plus meinte ich solle Anzeige bei der Polizei machen oder Nummer wecheln. Nummer wechel will ich aber nicht. Und Anzeige - weiß ich gar nicht ob die mich da nicht auslachen???

Was macht ihr dagegen??
Bin echt schon verzweifelt!

Monika


----------



## Unregistriert (8 November 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Ich glaube nicht dass die dich bei der Polizei auslachen werden. Das scheint ja ein häufigeres Problem zu sein welches auch einen gewissen "Bedrohungsfaktor" hat, dadurch das man eben nicht weiss wer da am anderen Ende sitzt und seine Absichten nicht kennt, ganz abgesehen davon dass das ein ziemlicher Eingriff in die Privatsphäre ist.
Wenn du deine Nummer nicht wechseln willst, solltest du dich vielleicht dort über die Installation einer "Fangschaltung" informieren, die dürfte so zwischen 150 und 170 Euro kosten. Aber ich weiss nicht wie da die Chancen stehen den Anrufer zu "kriegen".

Die Anrufe bei mir werden übrigens auch immer häufiger..Am Freitag war ein CallcenterAgent von Boesche (SKL) dran, von dem wir uns haben nichts aufschwatzen lasen, jetzt haben wir doppelt so viele Anrufe wie vorher -.-


----------



## Andy2007 (8 November 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wenn du deine Nummer nicht wechseln willst, solltest du dich vielleicht dort über die Installation einer "Fangschaltung" informieren, die dürfte so zwischen 150 und 170 Euro kosten. Aber ich weiss nicht wie da die Chancen stehen den Anrufer zu "kriegen".



Kostet meines Wissens nach nicht so viel, kommt auf die Dauer der Fangschaltung an, je länger umso günstiger wird das.

Praktisch gesehen ist die Fangschaltung sehr gut, da reicht eine Sekunde Verbindung um den Anrufer zu identifizieren.
Hatte sowas auch schon mal, man muss wärend dem Gespräch eine Tastenkombination drücken und schon hat man den Anrufer gefangen.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 November 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Hallo Leute. Ich bekomme täglich 2-3 Anrufe mit "unterdrückt". Habe in einem anderen Forum eine prima Idee entdeckt, fals man einen Verdacht hat. Man besorgt sich leihweise ein Handy bei dem man die Nummer nicht mitsendet. In dem Moment wenn es bei einem selbst klingelt sofort die vedachtsnummer anwählen. Wenn dann jedes mal besetzt ist weiß man das man einen Treffer gelandet hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 November 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Und wenn der Anklopfen aktiviert hat bringt das rein gar nichts...

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Hallo nochmal zusammen,

bei mir hat es auf einmal einfach aufgehört. Ich bin 2 Tage lang nicht mehr dran gegangen bei unterdrückter nummer.

Und jetzt ist schon über eine Woche Ruhe!

Liebe Grüße
Monika


----------



## Bert_ (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich seit etwa 1 Woche 2-3x täglich auf die gleiche Art und weise genervt werde, bin ich froh, hier dieses Forum gefunden zu haben. 

Bei mir geschehen diese Anrufe auf dem Handy, prepaid bei T-Mobile. Meistens 1x Klingeln - Schluss. Manchmal klingelt es nicht einmal vollständig. Es gab aber auch schon Anrufe, bei denen es mehrmals klingelte, vor allem am Anfang. Nach Abheben Stille und Klick.

Aber eine Lösung hat wohl auch nach den mehr als 3 Jahren, die dieser Thread hier schon lebt, keiner.

Viele Grüße

Bert


----------



## Gast (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Habe genau euer Problem, bin bei e-plus, selbes schema.
echt ne verarsche, nervt langsam.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Hallo,

bei mir häufen sich in letzter Zeit auch solche anrufe..es klingelt kurz und dann steht ein Anruf in Abwesenheit mit unterdrückter Nummer..
Bin bei Telering (Österreich) Kunde.

Ciao Lothar


----------



## Gast(F) (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Nabend Zusammen!

Habe seit 2 Tagen das gleiche Problem. Fängt Morgens früh um gg ca. 9:20 Uhr an. und hört gg. 16:20 auf. Anrufe immer im Stunden Rhytmus. Wobei um die Mittagszeit auch halbstündlich angerufen wird. E-Plus will 200€ für Fangschaltung die Woche haben. 

Beweisen kann man ja bekanntlich nichts. Aber bei mir hat das angefangen, als ich mein Jamba-Abo (woher ich das hatte - keine ahnung - Auf letzter Rechnung aufgefallen) Online gekündigt habe. Wobei ich hier nicht unbedingt Jamba etwas unterstellen möchte. 

Ich gehe einfach nicht mehr dran, und hoffe, das es wieder nach lassen wird. Wenn ich trotzdem dran gehe, dann ist meine Nummer ja aktiv. Also wird sie weiter verkauft. Behaupte ich einfach mal.

Die Frage, die ich mir aber stelle ist folgende: Wer hat interesse an so einer Sache?
(Ich schließe zu 99% aus, das es jemand ist, der mich terrorisiert - Bekanntenkreis)
Und vor allem was bringt dieses Vorgehen, außer das man die Nummer verkaufen kann...

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2008)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

hallo,

habe seit 1 jahr auch das gleiche problem. bin auch bei o2 und werde auch nachts angerufen...

Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, unbekannte anrufer / nummern mit unterdrückter rufnummer IMMER auf die mailbox weiterzuleiten?

Gibt es irgendjemanden, der schon herausgefunden hat, was die ursache für diese anrufe ist? Könnte man durch eine Anzeige herausfinden lassen, wer mich zu besagter uhrzeit angerufen hat?


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2008)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Könnte man durch eine Anzeige herausfinden lassen, wer mich zu besagter uhrzeit angerufen hat?


Hm, Stalking? http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/238.html "Nachstellung" - dann kann mit Gerichtsbeschluss festgestellt werden, woher der Anruf kam.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2008)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

auch wenn kein gespräch zustande kam, sondern lediglich angerufen wurde?


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2008)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Wenn nicht angenommen wurde, kam die Verbindung nicht zustande, dann nicht. Also einmal annehmen bzw. nachts auf lautlosen Anrufbeantworter umleiten.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Hier die Lösung zu Eurem Problem:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predictive_Dialer

Ich habe ebenfalls seit Wochen diese Anrufe ohne Rufnummerübermittlung. Zweimal Klingeln, dann wird aufgelegt. Ich denke, entweder EPLUS selbst oder eine bestimmte Direkt-Bank steckt dahinter. 

Cheers
W


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Vielleicht ein interessanter Bericht für euch:
Ich bin seit ca. 2-3 Wochen auch von diesen Anrufen geplagt, meist so ca. zwischen 13 und 18 Uhr, zwei mal bin ich drangegangen und es kam nur Stille und direkt danach Besetztzeichen... Also das gleiche Muster wie bei allen hier.
Ich bin bei der Telekom (D).

Das interessante bei mir ist, dass ich ISDN habe und seit ich es beauftragt hatte bzw. meine Rufnummern (man bekommt 3 Stück bei ISDN) erhalten habe, habe ich immer die zweite benutzt, die erste (Haupt-)Nummer kam nie zum Einsatz, aber ich habe sie trotzdem im Telefon eingespeichert, um eventuelle Anrufe darauf mitzukriegen.

Tja, und als ich heute nicht nur auf die "Anrufe in Abwesenheit", sondern auf "Details" gedrückt hab und dort die MSN (Rufnummer) sah, welche angerufen wurde, wurde ich stutzig - es ist die Nummer, die ich NIEMANDEM jemals gegeben habe, es dürfte (bis auf die Telekom) keiner wissen, dass es die Nummer gibt.

Also entweder da werden irgendwo Daten weitergegeben, oder es sind diese "Predictive Dialer" (letzteres vermute ich eher!).

Da ich wie gesagt die Nummer nicht nutze, habe ich sie mal abgestellt, sodass der Anrufer eine Ansage bekommt, ich sei vorübergehend nicht erreichbar. Mal schauen, wann ich die Nummer wieder aktivieren kann ohne dass die Anrufe wiederkommen. Ich lass es euch dann wissen.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Februar 2008)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Gestern wieder zweimal diese Anrufe. Beim zweiten Anruf hatte ich Glück und es meldete sich jemand: Die Eplus-Hotline war am anderen Ende und wollte mir einen Vertragswechsel andrehen.

Der "Feind" kommt also aus den eigenen Reihen...


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Gestern wieder zweimal diese Anrufe. Beim zweiten Anruf hatte ich Glück und es meldete sich jemand: Die Eplus-Hotline war am anderen Ende und wollte mir einen Vertragswechsel andrehen.
> 
> Der "Feind" kommt also aus den eigenen Reihen...



...das ist ja echt mal krass! Ich bekomme seit ca. 2 Wochen genau die selben Anrufe auf mein Handy (Anbieter Talkline Vodafon).

Täglich 3-4 Anrufe zwischen 09:00-16:00 Uhr, keine Anrufe am Wochenende.

Als ich heute dann mal "spaßhalber" meinen Freund ans Handy ließ, meldete sich nach kurzer Stille eine wohl leicht verwirrte Dame von der Vodafon-Hotline... als mein Freund mir das Telefon dann übergab, wollte sie mir einen Vertragswechsel andrehen... Ich glaube langsam auch an den Feind in den eigenen Reihen!

Ich könnte mich grad sooooo aufregen über diese ganze Sch**** die hier abgezogen wird!!!

Frage: Hat hier eigentlich schon irgendjemand Erfolg mit der Fangschaltung gehabt?? Ich hab immer nur lesen können, dass man das machen soll, aber noch nix von jemandem, bei dem das dann auch ausprobiert wurde und geklappt hat...

Bin gespannt auf eure Comments!

Grüße
Bianca


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...Hat hier eigentlich schon irgendjemand Erfolg mit der Fangschaltung gehabt?


Weil das was kostet und letztlich nichts beweist, macht das doch kein Mensch.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Februar 2008)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Habe auch ständig Anrufe mit unterdückten Nummer, das gleich Schema wie bei den anderen. Kann es vielleicht sein, dass die Telefonfirmen jetzt Geld mit Fangschaltungen (ca. 250 Euro/eplus) und Rufnummernwechseln (15 Euro/eplus) verdienen wollen?


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Februar 2008)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Hm, da noch ansatzweise an das gute im Unternehmer glaube, bzw an der Imageschaden der durch solche Aktionen entstehen kann hoffe ich doch dass diese Overdials nicht mit absicht passieren.

Wurde eben gerade wieder angerufen, und das am sonntag morgen.. einfach unfassbar...

ich hab da keinen bock mehr drauf, irgendwas muss man doch tun können (außer die nummer zu wechseln)


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Habe auch seit ca. 2 Wochen diese nervigen Anrufe. Bin bei Freenet und habe da das komplette Paket, also nix Telekom oder so. Ich habe auch die FritzBox 7150, also das Ding mit dem DECT Handgerät. Kurz bevor die Anrufe anfingen, hatte ich die Firmeware des Handgerätes aktualisiert. Und seit dem kommen die Anrufe. Vielleicht auch nur ein Zufall, den ich bin einmal durchgekommen und hatte die typischen Callcenter Geräusche für 2 - 3 sec. gehört. Ich werde jetzt erst mal die anonymen Anrufe ignorieren und schauen wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## Mehrwert (10 März 2008)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*



Reducal schrieb:


> Weil das was kostet und letztlich nichts beweist, macht das doch kein Mensch.



Das stimmt so nicht.

Ich habe das auch mal durchmachen müssen. Die Kosten hielten sich im Rahmen, die Nummer war nach ein paar Tagen ermittelt, nur die Strafanzeige lief leider ins Leere. "...konnte nicht ermittelt werden..."

Da bei war's ein E-Plus Vertragshandy, von dem aus angerufen wurde. Nur konnte der Mann, auf den das registriert war, der Polizei glaubhaft versichern, daß er noch nie ein E-Plus Hnady gehabt hatte.

Aber nachdem ich dem Lauscher am anderen Ende der Leitung in einfachen Worten verklickert habe, daß ich eine Fangschaltung laufen habe und er/sie jetzt dran ist, da haben die Anrufe wie von Zauberhand aufgehört.

Das wäre dann eine preiswerte Möglichkeit die Anrufe abzustellen. *Behaupte* doch einfach, Du hättest eine Fangschaltung...


----------



## Unregistriert (31 März 2008)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Nachdem es mir die letzten Tage auch so ging, dass ich immer wieder unbekannte Anrufe bekam, möchte
 ich kurz mal vermelden, wer es wohl war. Das Ganze ging so Mitte letzter Woche los und es waren 
anfangs 3 bis 4 Anrufe täglich (außer am Sonntag), mit steigender Tendenz. Heute in der Zeit von 
12 bis 19:30 Uhr  sogar 14! Jedesmal wenn ich ran ging, passierte gar nichts und oft hab ich den
 Anruf dann einfach weggedrückt.
Eben bin ich dann aber doch nochmal rangegangen und siehe da ein Herr vom Axel Springer Verlag 
meldete sich und hatte auch meinen Namen parat. Ich hab ihm gesagt, dass dies heute der
 14. Anruf ist , das ich da keinen Wert drauf lege und er mich aus seiner Liste streichen möge.
 Mal sehen, ob es das war.

Grüße,
Uli


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2008)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

ich habe seit gestern vormittag  ständige anrufe auf meinem handy, war aber bis jetzt immer in der schule,vorhin hatte ich zeit, da hat sich jemand gemeldet der von der firma "easy coupon" war. Meinte ich wär jetzt im Finale. Normaler weise reagier ich auf sowas nicht, aber der hat auf meiner handy nummer angerufen, also woher hat der die??????????????????? is ja nicht so das die überall ausgeschrieben steht.er meinte ich hab letztes jahr schon gespielt, deshalb kann ich mich nicht erinnern....kein plan aber ich geb meine handynummer nich einfach weiter, und name und geburtsdatum hatten die auch...woher kriegen die son zeug,oder hab ich da wirklich ma mitgespielt?...war ma bei denen auf der seite,sieht nich so überzeugend auf,haufen links zu externen seiten


----------



## ich hasse es (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Inzwischen hab ich so ne Scheiße auch am apparat. Zwar erst seit gestern (irgendwie denk ich mir dass an Feiertagen das eher nicht passiert mit den Callcentern)

keine Ahnung was das soll....es nervt 3-4 mal Täglich angerufen zu werden und niemandem am Apparat zu haben

das nächste mal leg ich einfach den Hörer daneben...dann kann mich auch keiner anrufen...werd ich nicht vermissen, wenn es dringend ist kann man mich eh über Handy erreichen


----------



## Strandhafer (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Ich habe in unserer Tageszeitung gelesen, das es möglich ist, Anrufe ohne Nummeranzeige, sperren zu lassen. d.h., sie kommen dann nicht mehr durch. Danach habe ich mich bei meinemTelefonanbieter erkundigt, ob das möglich ist und sie sagten, das der Bericht stimmt. Erkundigt Euch auch mal, das wäre das Ende für die Abzocker, wenn jeder das machen würde.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*



Strandhafer schrieb:


> Ich habe in unserer Tageszeitung gelesen, das es möglich ist, Anrufe ohne Nummeranzeige, sperren zu lassen. d.h., sie kommen dann nicht mehr durch. Danach habe ich mich bei meinemTelefonanbieter erkundigt, ob das möglich ist und sie sagten, das der Bericht stimmt. Erkundigt Euch auch mal, das wäre das Ende für die Abzocker, wenn jeder das machen würde.


Das Merkmal heißt ACR. 
Könnte aber problematisch werden, da auch sehr viele Privatpersonen noch mit unterdrückter Rufnummer telefonieren (insbesondere ältere Anschlüsse, die die Rufnummernweitergabe nicht beantragt haben).


----------



## Strandhafer (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Ja, das sagten sie mir auch. Allerdings wurden wir über längere Zeit von einer Firma genervt, die uns SKL-Lose mit Gewinngarantie (!) andrehen wollte. Deshalb hatte ich darüber nachgedacht, es machen zu lassen.

In unserem Bekannten- und Verwandtenkreis gibt es nur noch einen älteren Anschluss, der seine Nummer nicht mitbringt  und der gehört meiner Schwiegermutter.

Aber generell, wäre es das Ende für die Abzocker.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 August 2008)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Hallo! 

ich will hier nur kurz meine Erfahrung mit störenden "Anrufen von Unbekannt" auf mein Handy mitteilen. 

Ich habe etwa 4 Wochen täglich Anrufe von Unbekannt auf meinem Handy erhalten. Diese Anrufe kamen meist abends zwischen 18 und 20 Uhr; teilweise aber auch morgens und einmal sogar Freitag Abends nach 22 Uhr. Nur Sonntags gabs es keine Anrufe.

Auffällig war: die Zeiten in denen ich angerufen wurde, variierten von Tag zu Tag um etwa 10 Minuten. Wenn ich rangegangen bin, wurde innerhalb von 2 Sekunden aufgelegt. Jedes mal!!! Habe ich es (lautlos) durchklingeln lassen kam ein zweiter Anruf fast exakt 30 Minuten später. Habe ich den Anruf geblockt durch "besetzt" oder "abweisen" kam schon 10 Minuten später ein zweiter Anruf. Summa summarum waren es in den etwa 4 Wochen um die 50 oder 60 Anrufe.

Die Möglichkeiten dagegen vorzugehen sind sehr begrenzt wie ich herausfinden musste: 

Erstens hätte ich bei O2 eine Fangschaltung einrichten lassen können - Kostenpunkt etwa 200 Euro für eine Woche! Technisch ist es kein Problem eine unterdrückte Nummer durch den Provider oder auch die Polizei herausfinden zu lassen - es kostet aber ne ganze Menge. 

Zweitens einen Rufnummernwechsel durchführen. Das kostet zwar nur ein paar Euro, aber da ich meine Handynummer seit bald 10 Jahren habe wäre das ausgesprochen ärgerlich. 

Die dritte Option ist eine Anzeige gegen unbekannt bei der Polizei; die können die Nummer über den Provider dann herausbekommen. Aber solange man nicht ernsthaft (körperlich) bedroht wird, macht die Polizei offenbar nix. Es klingt ja auch wirklich unspektakulär wenn man berichtet dass sein Telefon jeden Tag klingelt;-( Aber es ist de facto schon eine Art Psychoterror! 

Ursprünglich hatte ich den Ex-Freund meiner Freundin in Verdacht mich nerven zu wollen aber die Systematik hinter den Anrufen deutete eher auf ein Call Center oder automatischen Wahlcomputer hin. 

Gestern Abend kam wie jeden Tag wieder ein Anruf von unbekannt. Ich bin mal mal wieder ran gegangen - und siehe da: eine weiblich Stimme meldet sich! Ich habe natürlich erst mal meinen Text abgelassen, von wegen "seit 4 Wochen Anruf-Terror" "Anrufe unterlassen" "Meine Daten aus Ihrer Datenbank löschen" u.s.w. 

Heute kam das erste mal seit 4 Wochen kein einziger Anruf mehr von unbekannt! Nun: Die Dame an der Hotline gehörte zu einem Callcenter der Deutschen Bank und wollte einen Termin mit mir vereinbaren, da ich vor kurzem umgezogen bin. 

Eine mögliche Erklärung für diese Anruf-Systematik habe ich - wie sonst - via google gefunden. Es geht um die bestmögliche Auslastung der Callcenter-Mitarbeiter: Offenbar werden in Callcenter die Nummern automatisch gewählt und bei Entgegennahme des Anrufs einem in diesem Moment freien Mitarbeiter zugewiesen. Wenn kein Mitarbeiter frei ist wird eben automatisch aufgelegt! Nur sollte es eine Begrenzung dieser Fehlversuche geben! Die gab es aber offensichtlich nicht. 

Das eine eigentlich seriöse Institution - Deutsche Bank - zu solchen Mitteln greift ist eine Sauerei! Es wird wirklich Zeit dass die Callcenter wenigstens gezwungen werden ihre Nummer mitzusenden (wie ja in Planung)! Das ist Psychoterror am Telefon gegen den man fast machtlos ist! Ganz nebenbei können einem auch die Callcenter-Mitarbeiter leid tun, die in solchen Systemen ja zu keiner ruhigen Minute kommen.  

So long, Smeik


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2008)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

so, nachdem mich die selben probleme seit tagen und wochen plagen, hab ich heute mal meinen provider (eplus) angerufen und denen das problem geschildert.
erst gespielte ahnungslosigkeit und dann nach konfrontation mit den sachverhalten aus diesen forum wurde zugegeben, dass es wohl automatische anrufverfahren gibt. 
habe denen das sofort die weitere nutzung meiner nummer untersagt. mal sehen, ob die das waren und jetzt wieder ruhe herrscht.

gruss


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Ganz einfach die los zu werden: Habe bei Telekom meinen Anschluß für Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufenummer sperren lassen, scheint zu funktionieren, seit heute morgen, im Gegensatz zu den letzten Tagen, 0 Anrufe. Service ist übrigens kostenlos, lt. Auskunft der "Service"-Hotline 08003301000. Lasst euch nicht das Sicherheitspaket überdrehen, so ist´s mir leider passiert. Erst nach stundenlanger telefoniererei war dies wieder gelöscht. 
" Sperren aller Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer" heißt es, lasst euch nicht dumm quatschen, es gäbe so etwas nicht. 
Werbeanrufe mit gezeigter Rufnummer: Weitergeben an "Zentrale gegen unlauteren Wettbewerb" in Bad Homburg. WIRKT AUCH, und wie!!


----------



## Unregistriert (18 November 2008)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Moin, moin zusammen,

Sorry for thread-recycling, aber da ich gerade erst vom Arbeitsamt in eine sog. Trainingsmaßnahme als CCA (Customer Care Agent=Callcenter Fuzzi) gesteckt wurde und diese trotz lustiger Sanktionsdrohungen (Kürzung ALG, kann mir aber zum Glück wurscht sein ) ziemlich schnell nach drei Wochen - aber unter Mitnahme interessanter Eindrücke - abgebrochen habe, möchte ich eine kurzen Einblick in die Welt der Callcenter geben.

Ich durfte nach drei Tagen Schulung für die schöne Firma [...] (einer der größten Callcenterbetreiber in Dtl, für Beschwerden check out: [...]), die u.a. im Auftrag von [...] telefoniert, für eben diesen Mobilfunkriesen "Bestandskunden", die "kündigungsgefährdet" (d.h.: weniger als 9 Monate Restvertrag) sind, anrufen und Ihnen eine sog. Tarifoptimierung anbieten, LOL. 
Lol, weil: "anbieten"=aufschwatzen und "Tarifoptimierung"=Nepp. 
[...] (fyi: buw telefoniert auch für [...] und wat weiß ich) stellt dazu [...] (oder anderen Callcenterbetreibern) pro Woche 10k Kundendatensätze zur Verfügung die aus den Callcentern in [...](=Stammsitz), [...] (iirc) und [...] (da war ich im Einsatz) abtelefoniert werden müssen. Dabei müssen abhängig von der von [...] vorgebenen Quote eine bestimmte Anzahl von KI´s(s.u.) bzw. Abschlüssen erziehlt werden.

Das System funktioniert in etwa so: Der CCA sitzt bewehrt mit einem Headset vor einem Windows ME Rechner und wartet bis es im Headset piept. Wenn es piept, hat der automatische Dialer ein Opfer/einen Bestandskunden  angewählt und stellt das Gespräch zum CCA durch. Erst wenn die Verbindung (seitens des CCA) steht, poppt auf dem Screen eine Datenmaske auf, in der alle relevanten Kundendaten erscheinen. Nach einem von Vodafone in groben Zügen vorgegebenen Gesprächsleitfaden (GLF) werden dann vom CCA Begrüßung, Bedarfsanalyse ("Wieviel telefonieren Sie denn in die verschiedenen Netze?", "Eher am Wochenende oder eher unter der Woche?") und natürlich die EWB abgehandelt.

Moment! EWB, wat denn das? EWB steht für Einwandbehandlung und stellt das eigentliche Beschwatzen dar:

Bsp.:

Kunde: "Klingt ja alles ganz toll, ich möchte das aber gern heute Abend mit meinem Partner besprechen."
CCA: "Aber Herr/Frau xxx, wenn Sie sich in der Stadt für 10€ ein Buch kaufen, fragen Sie dann auch Ihren Partner, ob er einverstanden ist? Sparen [!!! - zomgrofl] Sie heute bei mir 10€ pro Monat an Ihrer Handyrechnung und laden Sie Ihren Partner dafür einfach mal ganz gemütlich zum essen ein." (Ohne Scheiß, das hat mir genau so einer der "Team-Coaches" - ähm - beigebracht.)

---

Kurz zu den Leuten, die mehrfach am Tag mit unbekannter Nummer angerufen werden:

Wenn jemand nach mehrmaligem Klingeln nicht rangeht, oder wo AB bzw. Mailbox rangehen, wird entweder auf einen Button [AB/MB] gedrückt, was bedeutet dass der Kontakt in eine Schleife kommt, aus der er nach 1,5h-3h [!!!] wieder angerufen wird ODER eine "Wiedervorlage" gelegt wird, wodurch der Kontakt an einem der nächsten Tage wieder automatisch angerufen wird. Viele CCA´s machen es auch so, dass sie bei sofortigem Auflegen entweder auf "Sofortiger Rückruf" oder "AB/MB" klicken, worauf es eben entweder gleich nochmal klingelt oder nach 2-3 Stunden.

ALSO: Wenn Ihr nicht rangeht oder AB bzw MB rangehen lasst oder sofort auflegt, hilft Euch das nicht weiter, da ihr weiter "im System" seid. Rangehen und ganz barsch "Kein Interesse", "Generell kein Vertragsabschluss am Telefon" oä sagen, denn dann muss der CCA auf den KI-Button (steht für Kein Interesse) drücken und ihr verschwindet aus der aktuellen Kampagne. Dauerhaften Schutz "könnte" ein Eintrag in die sog. Robinsonliste bieten, da ihr dann auf Dauer erklärt, nicht mehr genervt werden zu wollen. 

Eine Beschwerde über den Agent oder die Anrufe bei der [...]/Was-auch-immer-Hotline hat übrigens wenig Sinn, denn zumindest bei [...] ist es so, dass die Beschwerdehotline ebenfalls von [...] betrieben wird (lustigerweise sind die Outbound-Nervbolzen (wie ich drei Wochen einer war) und die Reklamationshotline in [...] im selben Gebäude untergebracht, so ca. 50m Luftlinie voneinander entfernt, man trifft sich in der Rauchpause ) und der Zettel mit dem Namen des Agents, der reklamiert wurde landet am Abend in einer Datentonne, deren Inhalt am Folgetag zeremoniell verbrannt wird , ohne dass die Beschwerde irgendjemanden erreicht hat, der tatsächlich etwas tun kann.  

Ich hoffe, der eine oder andere fühlt sich jetzt etwas besser auf Nepp-Anrufe vorbereitet ,


Kaishaku-Nin

_[Firmennamen und Orte entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## JennyMcLane (27 November 2008)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Ob Nummern unterdrückt sind oder nicht, kann ich nicht sagen, weil das unser Telefon nicht anzeigt.

Uns hat im Herbst 2007 der private Telefonanbieter Tele 2 / UTA [Österreich] fast terrorisiert.

Wir sind bei der Telekom Austria und haben eines der besten Pakete was es gibt. Klar die UTA / Tele 2 haben etwas billigeres. 
Haben beim ersten Anruf gesagt, das wir kein Interesse haben.
1 Tag später riefen sie wieder an. Dann kam von mir eben die Antwort, weil die saften: "Wollen sie nicht billiger telefonieren" 
"NEIN, ich will mehr bezahlen" und legte auf.
Am nächsten Tag wollten sie es mit dem Internet versuchen, das ihres besser und schneller als das der Telekom wäre. Was die nicht wußten war, das eine Bekannte von mir bei denen das Internet hatte, aber es wegen Problemen gekündigt hatte.
Die sagten zu mir, das ihr internet besser ist.
Ich amüsierte mich schon etwas, und konterte: "Und nun sagen sie mir, warum meine Bekannte von 10 versuchen vielleicht 1 mal mit viel Glück ins Internet kam und dann nie ihre Mails abrufen konnte." 
Der Typ sagte zu mir: "Dann habt ihr es falsch eingestellt"
Ich schwindelte: "Und das sagen sie zu einem Netzwerktechniker"
Hat sofort aufgelegt. [ich kenne mich gut aus, hatte aber da sogar meinen Bekannten angerufen, er wirklich in Firmen schon Netzwerke gelegt hat, und der war überfragt.
Am nächsten Tag riefen die wieder an, da war ich wieder bissig und sagte: "Jetzt streichen sie uns endlich aus der Liste, wir haben kein interesse"
Am nächsten Tag erwischten sie meine Mama, und die hat ihnen dann das *arsch lecken* geschafft. 
*g* seit dem ist Ruhe...

Das beste ist ja noch, was ich von unserem Telekomtechniker gehört habe ist, das ja UTA / Tele 2 für die Leitungen an die Telekom etwas zahlen muß, und die auch keine eigenen Techniker haben. Also sind die Kunden von denen auf die Techniker der Telekom angewiesen. Ist logisch das die dann viel viel länger warten müssen und kein promptes Service haben. Da meinte er, die schieben wir irgendwann zwischendurch rein, wenn mal ne Lücke ist *fg*

Wir haben ja eine Firma [Fleischerei], ihr könnt euch sicher vorstellen, was für Anrufe wir bekommen..

irgendwelche Inserate in einem Kaff das am anderen Ende von Österreich liegt
Spenden an irgendwelche Organisationen
Firmen aus England, Deutschland, etc wollen uns deren Produkte zu einem überhöhten Preis verkaufen.

Mein Vater hat mal einen Anruf von irgendeiner anderen seltsamen Telefongesellschaft bekommen, die meinten dann das sie glecih wieder zurückrufen, da hat mein Vater nur Nein in den Appart gebrüllt und aufgelegt, als sie wieder anriefen, aht er Nein gesagt und aufgelegt. Bis lang ist zu Glück nicht irgendein Vertrag gekommen.
Hab da auch gelesen, das die ein tonband mitlaufen lassen, und dann es falsch zusammenschneiden,...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Hallo,
ich klinke mich hier einfach mal ind das Forum ein zu dem Thema,
seit ca. 1-2 Monaten werde ich zwischen 9.00 und 17.00 von 5 bis 19! mal mit unterdrückter Rufnummer angewählt. Keine Nacht-Zeiten, kein Wochenende. Gleiche Masche, keine Person am anderen Ende, nur rauschen.
Manschmal werde ich nur ein klingeln lang angerufen und das mehrmals hintereinander!
Langsam nervt das. Mein Anbieter Debitel konnte auch nix dazu sagen, ausser die neue Kostenpflichtige Rufnummer zu ändern.
Da es ja schon bei unendlich vielen Leuten genauso vorgeht, muß doch endlich mal was passieren, oder es gibt vielleicht schon einen oder mehrere Täter-Firmen.
Hat einer schon einen Tip oder gibt es da was, was man machen kann???


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Hallo!

Ich habe auch das Problem mit den unbekannten Anrufen. Ich wurde heute sicher schon 12 Mal angerufen mit unbekannter Nummer. In der letzten Woche kam es auch schon 3 Mal vor. Ich bin Kunde von Telering Österreich und mich nerven diese Anrufe. Die ersten Male bin ich noch drangegangen und es war NICHTS zu hören, nichtmal ein Rauschen oder ein kleinstes Geräusch, es war einfach so, als ob gar kein Gespräch wäre. Zuletzt wurde der Abstand zwischen den Anrufen immer geringer, teilweise schon im 5 Minuten Takt. 

Die Serviceline konnte mir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen, das sie die unbekannten Anrufe nicht zurückverfolgen kann. 

Gibts vielleicht noch jemanden mit diesem Problem in Österreich?


----------



## Genervter (17 Juli 2009)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir das selbe. 3-5 Anrufe wochentags von 8-17 Uhr. Habe extra deswegen meine Mailbox eingerichtet, damit ich bei unterdrückten Nummern nicht mehr rangehen. Meine Bekannten mit unterdrückter Nummer habe ich darüber informiert.

Meine Nr. habe ich seit über 10 Jahren, Vertrag bei Mobilcom, und ich hatte noch NIE Callcenteranrufe. Vor zwei Monaten habe ich meinen Vertrag nun bei DEBITEL (die haben wohl Mobilcom übernommen) verlängern lassen und von da an fing es an.

In der ersten Wochen hatte ich zuerst eine Frau, dann einen Mann dran, die wollten einen Herrn XY sprechen. Da da dachte ich erst, jemand hätte sich verwählt. Als ich weitere Anrufe erhielt, die ich meist nicht annahm, fragte ich dann mal nach woher die Anruferin die Nr. hatte. Die gute Frau wurde patzig und meinte, sie stünde so im System. Aha. Dann bin ich erstmal ne Weile wieder nicht rangegangen, wenn aber doch, war keine dran und wurde aufgelegt.

Ich werde also mal versuchen beim nächsten Anruf sofort ranzugehen. Mal sehen ob ich so nen CC-Spezi dran bekomme....

Ich hatte mal so ein lustiges PDF mit Gegenfragen die man den CCA stellen muss. Hihi, vielleicht such ich das mal raus :-9


----------



## lumina58 (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Das stimmt nicht ganz, habe bei t-mobile auch eine Home-Zonenummer,


----------



## heise (21 September 2009)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

heise online - 21.09.09 - Bundesnetzagentur unterbindet Belästigung durch Massenanruf-Software
aktuelle Nachricht mit Ausblick auf besserung


----------



## jupp11 (27 September 2009)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*



heise schrieb:


> heise online - 21.09.09 - Bundesnetzagentur unterbindet Belästigung durch Massenanruf-Software
> aktuelle Nachricht mit Ausblick auf besserung



Nichts wird unterbunden, das ist die übliche Augenwischerei der Wattestäbchenarmeee

Nichtswird"unterbunden"-dasistjadasProblem! | BundesnetzagenturunterbindetBelästigun... | News-Foren


> Es wird nichts unterbunden, sondern einfach (kurz) gestoppt. Der
> Schaden, die Belästigungen, ist doch bereits angerichtet und wird
> nicht durch Intervention der BNA verhindert/unterbunden.



Für jede Nummer die gesperrt wird stehen hunderte in Reserve


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2010)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer
Anwort auf: "Hallo!

Ich habe auch das Problem mit den unbekannten Anrufen. Ich wurde heute sicher schon 12 Mal angerufen mit unbekannter Nummer. In der letzten Woche kam es auch schon 3 Mal vor. Ich bin Kunde von Telering Österreich und mich nerven diese Anrufe. Die ersten Male bin ich noch drangegangen und es war NICHTS zu hören, nichtmal ein Rauschen oder ein kleinstes Geräusch, es war einfach so, als ob gar kein Gespräch wäre. Zuletzt wurde der Abstand zwischen den Anrufen immer geringer, teilweise schon im 5 Minuten Takt.

Die Serviceline konnte mir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen, das sie die unbekannten Anrufe nicht zurückverfolgen kann.

Gibts vielleicht noch jemanden mit diesem Problem in Österreich?"


Hallo hab genau das selbe Problem keiner dran- Totenstille - auch bei mir hat die Serviceline gesagt, dass es nicht möglich ist die Nummer rauszukriegen, außer ich geh auf die Polizei.
War vorher bei T-Mobile und hatte nie Probleme, erst jetzt bei Telering.

Bist du die unbekannten Anrufe schon losgeworden? Hoffe jemand weiß eine Lösung


----------



## Reducal (25 Juni 2010)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....bei mir hat die Serviceline gesagt, dass es nicht möglich ist die Nummer rauszukriegen, außer ich geh auf die Polizei.


...was durchaus bezweifelt werden kann! Dieser Hinweis ist falsch und unsinniger Quatsch.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 August 2010)

*AW: mehrmals tägliche Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Mich hat heute nacht um 2:41 jemand mit unterdrückter Nummer angerufen
Bin rangegangen, es hat sich jemand gemeldet (ohne Namen),
sagte er wäre bei einem Quiz und müsste wissen wie lange der Dreisigjährige Krieg dauerte (!) a) 25 Jahre b) 30 Jahre c) 35 Jahre d) 40 Jahre
habe im Halbschlaf geantwortet, daraufhin: "danke, Zeit ist jetzt um" oder so änlich und der Anruf war beeendet


----------



## Chevalier (4 Februar 2012)

Dieses Problem scheint genauso wenig tot zu kriegen, wie dieser Thread, der nun seit 2004 läuft...

Allerdings scheint ihr alle noch ziemlich "Glück" mit euren Telefonterroristen zu haben... so mit ein paar Anrufen und das auch nur tagsüber...

Bei mir geht es seit gut 4 Wochen so, und im Schnitt sind es einhundert Anrufe pro Tag - kein Witz, keine Übertreibung!
Ich hab das Log meines Routers abgerufen, welches immerhin die letzten 400 eingehenden Anrufe speichert - es reicht gerade mal 4 ganze Tage...
Die Anrufe sind im fast exakten 10-Minuten-Takt - manchmal mehrmals direkt nacheinander, mal auch mit längeren Pausen - und das RUND UM DIE UHR.
Mittlerweile geht das Telefon mit mir schlafen, da ich nachts nur noch den Stecker ziehen kann. Der Router zeichnet natürlich dennoch die für mich dann nicht mehr hörbaren Attacken auf.
IMMER ohne Rufnummer
IMMER unterhalb einer möglichen Reaktionszeit zum Drangehen ( < 2 sek. )

Kann es denn sein, dass nach offenbar ACHT JAHREN penetranter Belästigung der Allgemeinheit, es immer noch keine Möglichkeiten gibt, dagegen vorzugehen?


----------



## BenTigger (4 Februar 2012)

Ich würde mal die Telefonnummer wechseln, und die dann nur bei vertrauenswürdigen Freunden, Verwandten und sonstigen Partnern bekanntgeben.


----------



## Hippo (4 Februar 2012)

Wenn Du ISDN hast (ist heutzutage fast Standard) dann schalte doch Deine bisherige unter Dauerbeschuß liegende Nummer auf einen AB und laß eine weitere Nummer offen für die Freunde (s. BenTiggers Post)
Wenn das wirklich nur Anrufe sind beii denen angeklingelt und sofort wieder aufgelegt wird könntest Du sogar riskieren einen Text auf den AB zu sprechen mit dem Du auf Deine neue Nummer hinweist


----------



## brhv (31 Mai 2012)

wir haben das problem seit einem halben jahr, wäre schön wenn sich ein fachmann zu dem thema melden würde, mir kommt das so vor als ob das eine fehlschaltung ist, kann das möglich sein??


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2012)

Sorry, aber die foreneigene Kristallkugel ist grad in der Reinigung.
Aber was soweit bekannt ist steht schon in dem Thread.
Fachleute haben wir schon, aber mit Hellsehern sind wir nur sehr schwach bestückt ...


----------



## brhv (31 Mai 2012)

mit hellsehen hat das nicht viel zu tun, und ich dachte eher an menschen die bei o2, d2 oder Telekom arbeiten und ich weiß auch nicht warum meine frage jetzt ins lächerliche gezogen wird


----------



## Heiko (31 Mai 2012)

brhv schrieb:


> mit hellsehen hat das nicht viel zu tun, und ich dachte eher an menschen die bei o2, d2 oder Telekom arbeiten und ich weiß auch nicht warum meine frage jetzt ins lächerliche gezogen wird


Wirds ja nicht. Bekannt ist da jedenfalls nix und Fehlschaltungen werden von den Netzbetreibern im Großen und Ganzen ausgeschlossen. Damit würden die ja sonst indirekt zugeben, dass es auch Fehlberechnungen geben könnte (und wer will sowas schon zugeben).

Tipp von mir: ich habe bei mir in der Fritzbox eingestellt, dass unbekannte Nummern direkt und ohne Umweg auf der Mailbox landen. Bei diversen Anbietern kann man das auch schon im Telefonnetz (Kabel Deutschland z.B.). Damit ist dann Ruhe.


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> ...Tipp von mir: ich habe bei mir in der Fritzbox eingestellt, dass unbekannte Nummern direkt und ohne Umweg auf der Mailbox landen. Bei diversen Anbietern kann man das auch schon im Telefonnetz (Kabel Deutschland z.B.). Damit ist dann Ruhe.


Heiko, der Tipp ist aber leider nicht generell einsetzbar.
Es gibt Leute, bei denen rufen einfach auch Leute an die keine Rufnummer übertragen wollen, Du blöderweise aber geschäftlich auch für die erreichbar sein mußt. Oder eben die Großtante Eulalia die auch keine Nummer von ihrem Antikanschluß überträgt.


----------



## Heiko (31 Mai 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Heiko, der Tipp ist aber leider nicht generell einsetzbar.
> Es gibt Leute, bei denen rufen einfach auch Leute an die keine Rufnummer übertragen wollen, Du blöderweise aber geschäftlich auch für die erreichbar sein mußt. Oder eben die Großtante Eulalia die auch keine Nummer von ihrem Antikanschluß überträgt.


Das ist mir klar. Ob das sinnvoll ist, kann aber letztendlich nur der jeweilige Anschlußinhaber entscheiden.


----------



## Coolmax (2 Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute! Bei mir ist es seit ca. 5 Tagen noch krasser. Täglich 150 - 240 Anrufversuche, d.h. in 1/2- bis 1
minütigem Abstand!! Probeaufnahmen auf Maibox ergaben nur kurze Geräuschsequenzen ähnlich eimem 
angrufenen Anrufbeantworter. Auch die Abweisung der Anrufe mittels Fritzbox hift nur bedingt:1. Da mein Telefonanschluß unter Dauerbeschuß steht, kann weder ich selbst anrufen noch angerufen werden. 2. Versucht
man  in dem stundenlangen" Dauerbeschuß" selbst eine Nummer zu wählen, bricht in der Regel der ganze Internet-
zugang zusammen und es ist so gut wie unmöglich  ( Reseten usw. )wieder eine Internetverbindung herzustellen.


----------



## BenTigger (3 Februar 2013)

Tja, das ist eine Sache, die ich sofort bei meinem Anbieter kundtun würde und ihm um Hilfe bitten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Februar 2013)

Heb die Protokolle auf und setze Dich mit Deinem Provider in Verbindung. Wie es schon geraten wurde. Ich nehme an, dass es sich um einen wie auch immer gearteten technischen Fehler handelt, es sei denn, Du hast irgendwelche Feinde...
Mir fällt keine Lösung zur Abwehr ein, die ohne "Kollateralschaden" funktionieren würde... (das ist aber hier und anderswo schon alles durchdiskutiert worden).
siehe z.B.
https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?30290-st%E4ndig-anrufe-von-unbekannt
(da stehen auch noch einmal viele Infos auf einem Haufen)
meine Lösung der Wahl wäre (als vorläufige Lösung!)


> Ich weiß nicht, welche technischen Möglichkeiten Ihr habt. Man kann das Telefon unter Umständen auf Lautlos stellen und einen AB installieren, *mit dessen Text Ihr auf das Problem verweist* und darum bittet, eine Nachricht zu hinterlassen. Wer was von Euch will, wird das tun.


 
---



> Die Anrufe sind im fast exakten 10-Minuten-Takt - manchmal mehrmals direkt nacheinander, mal auch mit längeren Pausen - und das RUND UM DIE UHR.


Nimm mal 30 Anrufe und protokolliere das genau (Abstand der Anrufe in Sekunden). Nur so kannst Du erkennen, ob es da ein Muster gibt. Vielleicht ist es eine falsch programmierte Überwachungsfunktion.


----------



## coolmax (4 Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen. Nachdem ich, wegen meinem geschilderten Problem bzgl. von mehr als 100 Anrufen
täglich, wohl voreilig eine Strafanzeige gestellt habe, hier die Problemlösung: Laut eiem Service-
Techniker kann eine Analogweiche in der Fritzbox das Problem verursachen. Deshalb das Analoge Telefon von der Fritzbox entfernen und ganz nnormal in die Telefonbuchse
stecken. Bis jetzt funtioniert alles wie gewohnt. Nur auf die Mailbox muß man natürlich verzichten.


----------



## Hippo (5 Februar 2013)

Autschn ...


----------



## Reducal (5 Februar 2013)

coolmax schrieb:


> voreilig eine Strafanzeige gestellt habe


....hast sicher auch deine Erkenntnisse den Behörden mitgeteilt, oder?


----------



## andre2013 (13 November 2013)

es handelt sich bei dieser nummer um eine Firma namens ( Alte Oldenburger versicherungs AG ) !
auch ich bekomme ständige anrufe dieses unternehmens was total nervt !!
sollten diese anrufe nicht aufhören werde ich dieses zur anzeige bringen !!!
hoffe das ich dir hiermit ein stück helfen konnte


----------



## Der Stein (15 November 2013)

Ist das direkt die Firma oder ein Callcenter in deren Auftrag?


----------



## Anfängerin34 (23 Mai 2016)

Kann man denn nicht das Handy so einstellen, dass Anrufen mit unterdrückter Nummer automatisch gesperrt sind, d.h. min Handy klingelt ganr nicht erst ?
Ich weiss dass das für btestimme Nummern geht, aber warum nicht auch für alle ohne Nummer ???


----------



## Hippo (23 Mai 2016)

Da empfehle ich das Studium der Betriebsanleitung.
Orakeln ist da nicht zielführend


----------



## BenTigger (23 Mai 2016)

Ja geht bei vielen Mobilephones....


----------



## jupp11 (23 Mai 2016)

Google hilft: https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=unterdrückung+anonymer+anrufe


----------



## passer (24 Mai 2016)

*Wer von Telefon-Spammern genervt wird...*

mit übertragener Nummer:
diese im  Mobiltelefon sperren, oder im Router

ohne übertragene Nummer:
ran gehen, und wenn erkennbar ist, das es ein Spammer ist, Telefon ablegen, und seine Verrichtungen tätigen, die man zu tätigen hat.
Oder...
- auf dem Klo kann man den Anrufer drauf aufmerksam machen, das man Darmprobleme hat, und gleich einen fahren lassen.
- oder das man durch den Anrufer spitz geworden ist, und das dieser doch bitte weiter reden sollte, damit man doch auch zum Ende kommt.
- den Anrufer kann man aber auch die Gewohnheiten erfragen, dessen Vorlieben sexueller Natur, oder ob er nachts von seinen Anrufen träumt.


----------



## Heiko (24 Mai 2016)

Ich habe meine Telefonanlage so eingestellt, dass Anrufer ohne angezeigte Rufnummer bei meiner Privatnummer grundsätzlich auf dem AB landen. Seitdem habe ich Ruhe. Spammer sprechen nicht auf den AB.


----------



## Donni3 (1 Juli 2016)

Bei der Fritzbox kann man zB auch einstellen, dass Anrufer ohne Nummer eine Ansage bekommen, als würde meine Nummer gar nicht existieren


----------



## Hippo (1 Juli 2016)

... ist nur schade daß die Zahl der Rufumleitungen ziemlich beschränkt ist, liegt was bei 30 möglichen.
Sperren kan man über ein Spammertelefonbuch fast alles indem man ein komplettes Telefonbuch sperrt


----------



## BenTigger (1 Juli 2016)

oder wenn es immer andere Durchwahlen sind, kann mann auch die Stammnummer sperren.
Beispiel: 01234 223344 001 -009 rufen immer an, dann nur die 01234 223344 eingeben und alles von 01234 223344 000 bis 999 wird mit gesperrt.
oder ganz hart, 01234 (Vorwahl) und die ganze Stadt ist gesperrt


----------



## Schattenmann (22 Dezember 2016)

Bei Telekom (IP-Telefonie) gibt es auch eine Virtuelle Negativliste:

Verhindern Sie unerwünschte wiederholte Anrufe von anonymen Rufnummern, indem Sie bis zu einer Minute nach dem entsprechenden Anruf den Steuercode **934*PIN#* über die Tastatur Ihres Festnetztelefons eingeben.


----------



## jupp11 (22 Dezember 2016)

Schattenmann schrieb:


> Bei Telekom *(IP-Telefonie) *gibt es auch eine Virtuelle Negativliste:





> Wenn Du einen IP Telefonie Anschluss hast kannst du die Sperre automatisch bis 1 Minute nach dem Werbeanruf über das Telefon direkt aktivieren.
> 
> *Dazu musst Du zuerst eine PIN Nummer im Kundencenter festlegen.* Anschließend kannst Du (innerhalb 1 Minute) über *934*PIN# die Sperre für die Telefonnummer des letzten ankommenden Anrufs aktivieren. Geht auch mit unterdrückten Nummern.
> 
> Wenn die Telefonnummer unterdrückt war ist diese in der virtuellen Negativliste gespeichert. Sonst in der Standard Liste.


und *nur* dort funktioniert das. Bei den meisten Anschlüssen ( inbesondere bei älteren Mitbürgern) geht das ( da "veraltete" Technologie) noch nicht.


----------



## Dontworry420 (2 April 2018)

Hallo zusammen! 
Wie ihr vlt ahnt habe ich genau dasselbe Problem auf meinem Handy.. 
Bin Bei Aldi Talk (E-Plus) 
Selbes Schema erst ein paar Anrufe, dann wurden es mehr und mehr bis ich mein Handy nurnoch auf Lautlos hatte weil es nervte & nie genug Zeit zum drangehen & wenn sofort aufgelegt :0

Bei mir hat sich aber herausgestellt, dass ich wohl mal irgendwo bei einem Gewinnspiel diese Nummer angegeben habe, war anscheinend in Autofill- Einstellungen "sowas dummes"
Naja lediglich sind die Anrufe um zu überprüfen ob die nummer echt ist. Im Gewinnfall wird dann mit angezeigter Nummer angerufen.

Ich habe also dann gesucht & überall wo meine Nummer angegeben war jegliche Berechtigungen entfernt. 
Keine Anrufe seit dem


----------



## Hippo (2 April 2018)

Glück gehabt ...


----------



## jupp11 (3 April 2018)

jupp11 schrieb:


> und *nur*  dort ( IP_Telefonie)funktioniert das. Bei den meisten Anschlüssen ( inbesondere bei älteren Mitbürgern) geht das ( da "veraltete" Technologie) noch nicht.


https://www.telekom.de/hilfe/festnetz-internet-tv/ip-basierter-anschluss/anrufer-blockieren
Die klassische ( überholte ) Festnetztelefonie ist bereits Geschichte oder geht in Kürze  dem Ende entgegen
http://www.rp-online.de/digitales/n...ellung-was-man-dazu-wissen-muss-aid-1.6814881


> Während neue Anschlüsse seit einigen Jahren schon nur noch mit IP-Technik zu haben sind, steht für manchen älteren Anschluss die Umstellung noch aus. Bis 2018 will etwa die Telekom die Umstellung abgeschlossen haben, Vodafone lässt sich bis 2022 Zeit.


https://www.focus.de/digital/intern...als-kunde-am-besten-reagieren_id_5289263.html


> Das Festnetz, wie wir es seit Jahrzehnten kennen, ist in Deutschland in wenigen Jahren Geschichte. Bis 2018 möchte auch Branchen-Riese Telekom seine Anschlüsse komplett auf die Internet-basierte IP-Telefonie umgestellt haben. Der Kunde muss wohl oder übel mitziehen.


Gerade älteren Mitbürgern dürfte es Probleme bereiten die "featureritis" der IP-Technolie zu handhaben.


----------



## Hippo (3 April 2018)

Gespooft ist das neue unterdrückt ...
Im Endeffekt ists doch wurscht ob einer ohne Nummer oder mit falscher nervt.
Gut, bei den falschen kannst u.U. einen ganzen Rufnummernblock mal aussperren wenn Du weißt aus dem Bereich kommt keine erlaubte Nummer.


----------



## Erox Rodriguez (30 Juli 2018)

Wollte mich bei den geschädigten einreihen.
Bei mir ging das 2010 los, ich hab das Problem einfach damit gelöst, das ich in der FB alle anonymen Anrufe gesperrt habe.

Seit einer Woche habe ich einen neuen Anschluß, bzw. neue Nummer.
Siehe da, schon wieder Telefonterror und wieder alle Anrufer ohne Nummer gesperrt und es ist Ruhe eingekehrt.

Ich besitze 5 Sipgate Nummern, hatte 1und1, und O2 Nummer, aktuell Quixx.
Alles der selbe Müll. Ich vermute es hat System.

Meine Beschwerden sind die gleichen wie hier im Forum.
Dachte eine technische Lösung gäbe es mittlerweile, die vielleicht auch einen Bug als Ursprung hat.

Eine gute Antwort fand ich hier im Wiki.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predictive_Dialer

Das die BNetzA da nicht mehr macht, finde ich ist lächerlich.

Leute sperrt alle Anonyme Anrufer aus, sonnst werdet ihr nie Ruhe finden !

Tipp: Ihr könnt ein AB einrichten und auf die Rufnummersendung hinweisen, wegen Telefonterror.
So könnten unbeteiligte wenigsten euch doch erreichen.


----------



## Heiko (30 Juli 2018)

Erox Rodriguez schrieb:


> Das die BNetzA da nicht mehr macht, finde ich ist lächerlich.


Das liegt nicht an der BNetzA, das liegt am Gesetzgeber. Es gibt für den Bereich einfach keine Regulierung. Das hat man alles den Marktteilnehmern überlassen.


----------



## Lexa1971 (28 Januar 2019)

Auch ich bekomme seit ca 2 Wochen solche Anrufe auf dem Handy.  Ich lasse es einfach nur noch klingeln oder drücke es weg. Mein Provider ist Vodafone.


----------



## BenTigger (28 Januar 2019)

Lexa1971 schrieb:


> Auch ich bekomme seit ca 2 Wochen solche Anrufe auf dem Handy.  Ich lasse es einfach nur noch klingeln oder drücke es weg. Mein Provider ist Vodafone.


Das hat nichts mit deinem Provider zu tun, Dein Anrufer unterdrückt die Telefonnummernanzeige. Deshalb bekommst du das nicht zu sehen.


----------

